#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Compacte 15 sub en 10+1 Top

## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Beste forum,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik ben al een heel eindje op weg met een compacte full range set voor een mobiele Drive-In.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Omdat ik op dit forum het een en ander geleerd heb, ook getriggered door de sub van MusicXtra, leek het me wel aardig om dit project met jullie te delen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De set is geïnspireerd door TW-Audio, de best klinkende PA die ik ooit gehoord heb. Dit was ook de eerste keer dat ik met 18 sound in aanraking kwam. Ik heb in mijn leven al heel wat speakers gebouwd, maar de laatste 25 jaar hadden die altijd een huiskamer als eind plek.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nu mijn zoon een beetje aan het DJ-en is leek het me wel een uitdaging om een set te bouwen die hard gaat, maar vooral ook zeer goed klinkt. Zeer luide HiFi dus.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Op dit moment wordt de CNC file gemaakt voor de sub, en ik hoop over een paar weken ook de top in elkaar te zetten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De specs:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Sub: 440mm x 505mm x 530mm bxhxd[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]15mm berken multiplex met een slot poort onderin getuned op 42Hz[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Speaker 18-sound 15NLW9500 4-Ohm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Handvaten van Adam-Hall type 3403 en een K&M 24116 20mm schroef verbinding voor de top[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Deze kast zal zon 94dB 1W/1m produceren, maar omdat hij 4 Ohm is zal het op 97dB bij 2.83V zijn. (de spanning om bij 8 Ohm 1W te produceren)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Top: 300mm x 566mm x 295mm bxhxd[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]15mm berken multiplex met een slot poort onderin getuned op 92Hz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Speakers 18-sound 10NMB420 en NSD1095N op een XT1086.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Een Adam Hall SM707 verstelbare top hat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik verwacht dat het rendement van deze kast in zijn werkbare gebied van 100-20.000Hz op zon 99dB 1W/1m uitkomt. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Bij de top wordt een 3e orde 2kHz passief filter toegepast met enige correcties voor de 1 driver. Dit filter is volledig gesimuleerd maar zal uiteindelijk door meting getuned worden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het ontwerp ging niet eenvoudig, vooral voor de top heb ik heel wat afwegingen gemaakt. Ik vond de M8 van TW audio een mooi voorbeeld maar kon geen geschikte hoorn vinden die in zon klein kastje paste. Ook het rendement van de voor de hand liggende 8 speaker was wat laag, want ik had al meteen de fantastische NSD1095N driver voor ogen. De meest ideale hoorn is dan de XT1086 en dat dreef me richting een 10 bas/mid speaker.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Na veel simuleren en de informatie dat een slot poort een volledig andere lengte heeft als een vrijstaande poort (hij is flink korter) kwam ik voor beide kasten op zon constructie uit. De top-hat zit wel een beetje voor de poort ingang, maar vanwege de relatief hoge afstemming is die poort kort en verwacht ik geen problemen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De kasten hebben wat vreemde maten, maar dat heeft te maken met de stalen speaker grilles die er voor komen. Dit is 2mm dik staal met gaten van 10x10mm en bruggen van 2mm. Er zitten grenzen aan hoe je dit kunt zetten en monteren (aan de overstekende boven en onderplaat) zodat de kast tijdens het ontwerp in stapjes van 12mm van maat veranderde.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Mijn wens is om de sub en top actief te filteren met een speaker management systeem zoals DBX of EV DC-one. Twee versterkers met een overkill aan power moet het zaakje onder controle houden. 2x een EV Q1212 zou mooi zijn. Een kanaal op het laag het andere op het hoog, in een compacte 3RU flightcase die bij de speaker geplaatst kan worden. Door een versterker zowel het hongerige 4Ohm laag en het vriendelijke 8 Ohm mid/hoog te laten doen heb je wat meer headroom voor het laag. Een Powersoft K3 zou ultiem zijn, maar dat is voorlopig ruim boven budget.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Zoals het er naar uit ziet is nadat de CNC files klaar zijn het vrij goedkoop om de kasten dubbel te bestellen zodat ik waarschijnlijk een set ga afbouwen en een 2e set als onafgewerkte lege kasten ga bouwen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Uiteraard komt er een laag Warnex op, maar heb nog geen spuiter gevonden die dat kan doen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nou, dat moet hem ongeveer worden. Ik zal de volgende stappen hier melden en jullie op de hoogte houden van de resultaten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Groeten[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Peter. [/FONT]

----------


## Funmaker

klinkt alsof je er kaas van hebt gegeten (als lichttech sprekende)
maar als je ons bij de bouw ook van foto's voorziet volg ik je topic graag verder!

----------


## Big Bang

Hey, ik weet wel een spuiter die warnex kan spuiten, stuur me even een mailtje voor meer info!

Qua versterkers zou ik ook eens kijken naar QSC pl serie, wordt de laatste tijd redelijk veel 2de hands aangeboden voor nette prijzen en zijn zeer betrouwbaar.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Hey, ik weet wel een spuiter die warnex kan spuiten, stuur me even een mailtje voor meer info!
> 
> Qua versterkers zou ik ook eens kijken naar QSC pl serie, wordt de laatste tijd redelijk veel 2de hands aangeboden voor nette prijzen en zijn zeer betrouwbaar.



Hoi Big Bang, 
Ik heb een email gestuurd.

De versterker moet stabiel zijn tot 2 Ohm. Een grote voorkeur zou een klasse D versterker zijn met schakelende voeding zoals de Powersoft omdat dat tegenwoordig heel goed kan klinken, is licht en zeer efficient.
Ik zal QSC eens uitzoeken.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Nog even terug naar het oorspronkelijke topic.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De kasten zijn zo getekend dat alle verbindingen in een uitgefreesde gleuf plaats vinden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dit heeft stabiliteit tot gevolg, maakt het bouwen een stuk eenvoudiger en helpt kleine dikte verschillen die in berken multiplex nog wel eens voorkomen op te heffen omdat na frezen een contante dikte over blijft.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat is ook het voordeel van een CNC gefreesde kast boven een ontwerp waar een bovenfrees is gebruikt. De laatste haalt materiaal weg (met behoud van dikte variabelen) en een CNC mits goed gebruikt laat materiaal staan, en werkt die verschillen weg.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## Big Bang

Ik zou zeggen: post eens wat tekeningen?

P.s. heb geen mail ontvangen..

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ik zou zeggen: post eens wat tekeningen?
> 
> P.s. heb geen mail ontvangen..



info@bigbangshow.nl ?

Dat was de enige email die ik kon vinden

----------


## 4AC

[LEFT]



> De versterker moet stabiel zijn tot 2 Ohm. Een grote voorkeur zou een klasse D versterker zijn met schakelende voeding zoals de Powersoft omdat dat tegenwoordig heel goed kan klinken, is licht en zeer efficient.
> Ik zal QSC eens uitzoeken.



Kijk ook eens naar de XTI serie van Crown.
Erg goede prijs/kwaliteit verhouding, laag gewicht, voldoende vermogen.
Wellicht het grootste voordeel t.o.v. de concurrenten is de interne DSP, die bijna alles in huis heeft wat je kan wensen.

Alle modellen uit de XTI-reeks zijn 2 ohm stabiel.

Ze worden overigens regelmatig op marktplaats aangeboden, dan is het  helemaal aantrekkelijk qua prijs. Een XTi4000 kost nieuw in Nederland  net geen 900 eurie, dat betaal je ook voor een Q1212. De vermogens zijn  echter ongeveer gelijk (en dan krijg je dus de DSP erbij). Qua kwaliteit, tja, dan zullen de QSC PL, EV Q, Crown XTI, niet veel van elkaar verschillen.

Mvg,

Teun

[/LEFT]

----------


## Big Bang

Hmm zit blijkbaar iets fout in mn mail. Zie m wel in mn webmail maar mn mailprogramma haalt m niet op  :Frown:

----------


## PeterSchut

[QUOTE=Big Bang;546773]Ik zou zeggen: post eens wat tekeningen?

QUOTE]

Het zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik krijg geen foto ge-upload. Alleen via een externe url..... wat doe ik fout?

----------


## 4AC

> *Algemeen:*
> Voordat je een foto kan plaatsen op t forum, een kleine uitleg hoe t  ongeveer werkt. Een foto moet continu geschikbaar zijn, dus een foto kan  niet op het forum geplaatst worden als die op je eigen PC staat, of in  je e-mail. Daarvoor moet een foto op het internet staan. Hoe je dat moet  doen, en een foto posten op t forum, staat hier stap voor stap  beschreven. Als je nog een vraag hebt, stel hem aan iemand, kijk of er  iemand online is, en vraag het daaraan voor de snelste beantwoorden.  Vraag het anders aan een moderator, die zullen veel voor je doen, om het  jou/u zo duidelijk mogelijk te krijgen
> 
> 
> *Het uploaden van foto's KAN als volgt:* 
> 
> Ga naar www.tinypic.com 
> Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je  eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto , Klik vervolgens op  Submit. Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.
> Vervolgens ga je dan naar de 2e URL waar IMG voorstaat. Kopieer de volledige URL en plak deze hier in een bericht
> ...



Voila.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

Bedankt 4AC hier wat plaatjes.

----------


## Big Bang

Ziet er netjes uit hoor. Die handvatten van de subs zou ik er zelf uit vrezen. Wel een plankje hout achter zetten natuurlijk. Ingevreesde handvatten zien er een stuk mooier uit. 

Voor de topjes zou ik een trapezium vorm overwegen. Als je er dan later nog twee bouwt zijn ze mooi met z'n tweeën naast elkaar te gebruiken.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ziet er netjes uit hoor. Die handvatten van de subs zou ik er zelf uit vrezen. Wel een plankje hout achter zetten natuurlijk. Ingevreesde handvatten zien er een stuk mooier uit. 
> 
> Voor de topjes zou ik een trapezium vorm overwegen. Als je er dan later nog twee bouwt zijn ze mooi met z'n tweeën naast elkaar te gebruiken.



Ik heb een volledige tekening van een trapezium vormige kast.
Echter de meubelmaker ziet daar problemen met het verbinden van de 'valse' verstekken. Het wordt vaker gedaan, maar je kunt niet onder een hoek frezen, wel zagen maar dat is minder nouwkeurig. Ook de slotpoort zal volledig anders reageren (onvoorspelbaar).

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er deftig uit, ben erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat.
Mocht je nog niemand hebben die ze voor je in de Warnex kan zetten, mail me maar.

----------


## PeterSchut

Hier de WINisd gesimuleerde frequentie response:

Sub 15


10-Top

----------


## PeterSchut

Vandaag zijn de 10NMB420's en NSD1095N drivers binnen gekomen. Ik heb nu alle speakers en kan de tekeningen definief maken. Ik heb ook de trapezium vorm weer uitgewerkt voor de top, en dat ziet er een stuk beter en handelbaarder uit. 

Die 10" speakers zijn echte juweeltjes. Compact, licht en extreem stevig. 
Na aandringen heb ik ook van 18 sound de TS parameters gekregen en de frequentie en impedantie curve. Op de website stond alleen de 16 ohm data, en dat maakt een filter simulatie onmogelijk. 
Uiteraard moet er straks ook gemeten worden maar een goed uitgangspunt spaart tijd en geld (filter komponenten). 
Wat opvalt is hoe extreem een impedantie curve invloed heeft op een 3e order filter ten opzichte van een ideale 8 ohm berekening. 
Kijk voor referentie maar eens naar de drie 18 sound voorbeelden en de gebruikte filter komponenten. De crossover frequentie van deze voorbeelden liggen heel dicht bij elkaar maar de filter waarden zijn zeer verschilend.
Dus heb ik de curve 'getraced' en ingevoerd in de simulatie software. Hoewel 
een theoretische benadering heb ik vertrouwen als uitgangspunt.

Verder gaat nu eerst de sub in 'productie' en zal blijken of de CNC data in de praktijk een goed passende kast oplevert. Eventuele nakomelingen zijn dan eenvoudig......

Wordt vervolgd........

----------


## tarpan

Lang geleden dat ik nog met zelfbouw bezig geweest ben.
Ligt het aan mij of zien die grafieken er wel erg vlak uit...?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Lang geleden dat ik nog met zelfbouw bezig geweest ben.
> Ligt het aan mij of zien die grafieken er wel erg vlak uit...?



Dit is simulatie en zegt alleen iets over het laag frequent gedrag van de speaker in de kast.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Vanavond de eerste resultaten gezien van het materiaal dat uit de CNC machine is gekomen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Geweldig, als een legpuzzle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]We hebben wat plankjes nagefreesd om de verschillende zaken zoals handgrepen en bv. de 20mm flens wat dieper te frezen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Even terug op de vacuum plaat, De CNC file een milimetertje aanpassen, en 30 seconden later is het aangepast, zonder rafeltjes super strak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Alle identieke plankjes zijn dan in een handomdraai gemaakt, en allemaal met zeer lage toleranties.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Volgende week verder, en dan zal ik wat foto's maken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het meeste werk (en dus de kosten) is dus de CNC data en daarna kun je productie draaien.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana]Ik zit erover te denken om dit ontwerp op dit forum aan te bieden.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Het gaat dan om de 15" sub, en/of de 10"+1" top. (de top krijgt een trapezium vorm)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Ongespoten, zonder componenten, in elkaar of als losse planken.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Is daar interesse voor ..... ?[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana]Groeten,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Peter[/FONT]

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dag Peter,

Off topic, ik lees in je profiel dat je CTO bent. Toevallig bij een mooi bedrijf in Gilze? E-mail me eventueel op forumnaam@home.nl 

On topic, erg mooi project ik ben benieuwd naar het resultaat!

----------


## PeterSchut

Een kleine update,
Hier wat foto's van de kasten in aanbouw

De bas kast:
 
Binnenwerk 

 
Binnenwerk

 
Binnenwerk

 
Voor en achterkant

 
Extra versteviging voor de handgreep

 
De CNC frees

----------


## PeterSchut

Dit is de start van de top.
De onderplaat met de verstelbare top hat.
Kun je ook zien wat de vorm wordt,

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat worden mooie kastjes.
En je hebt mooie machines tot je beschikking.

----------


## Rolandino

Je hebt ook gebruikte / retour gekomen speakers gekocht zie ik !

----------


## PeterSchut

> Je hebt ook gebruikte / retour gekomen speakers gekocht zie ik !



Waarom denk je dat?

Er heeft nog nooit een schroef in deze chassis gezeten, want dan beschadig je de kanvas ophanging die door de schroefgaten steekt en 70% van het gat bedekt.

----------


## djspeakertje

+1, bovendien is dit een erg interessant project om te volgen, van ontwerp tot gebruik, net als o.a. MusicXtra hier (tot groot genoegen van veel forummers, waaronder ikzelf) vaak doet. 


Daan

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Vandaag heb ik met een kennis die voor ons (het bedrijf waar ik werk) 19 kasten maakt de metalen fronten doorgenomen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hij wil deze voor mij maken (knippen en zetten)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het gaat om 2mm dik staal waar 10x10mm gaten in zitten en bruggen van 2mm. (het lijkt dus een gaaswerk met 2x2mm dik gaasdraad) en dat zal behoorlijk stevig zijn en toch luchtig[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Uit een plaat van 1000x2000mm gaan precies 4 sub fronten en 4 top fronten. Ben ik voor een uitbreiding vast klaar.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De boven en onderzijde worden haaks omgezet en met behulp van kooimoeren die in de gaten van het gaas passen van boven en onder vast geschroefd.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Links en recht wordt het front onder 45 graden omgezet en volgt dan de contouren van de doorstekende boven en onderplaat. (zie foto's)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Op deze metalen constructie wordt 5mm speakerschuim geplakt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Door deze constructie krijgt het geheel een mooi professioneel uiterlijk en zal (nadat de kasten in de Warnex gezet zijn) ze niet meer doorgaan voor een hobby project.[/FONT]

Peter

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Er is hier wat geschreven (en weggehaald) over interesse om deze kasten aan andere forum leden aan te bieden. Ik kan niet goed inschatten waar de forumgrenzen liggen, maar het gaat hier *niet* om een commerciële actie maar om een aardig gebaar voor de forum leden die graag gebruik zouden willen maken van zon CNC gemaakte kast. Daar hebben vele zelfbouwers geen toegang toe.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De jongen die deze kasten maakt doet dit voor een kost-plus prijs in zijn eigen tijd, en dat is volgens MusicXtra die ik offline gesproken heb een zeer schappelijke prijs.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het ziet er naar uit dat ik op de zelfde manier ook de eerder genoemde gaas fronten kan regelen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het gaat hier om een eenmalige actie, gewoon een optelling van geïnteresseerde, in een keer gefreesd en al dan niet gemaakt. (want het thuis in elkaar zetten is met deze precisie heel goed mogelijk) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Schuim, demping, spuitlijm, kooimoeren en Warnex heb ik uiteraard hier bij [/FONT]*J&H LICHT EN GELUID*[FONT=Verdana] besteld, en dat zouden jullie dus allemaal moeten doen bij zon informatief en waardevol forum.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Mocht de moderator beslissen dat deze aanbieding buiten de regels van het forum valt, zou hij/zij dit dan kunnen melden als een opmerking in een reactie en niet door de post te verwijderen. Dan leren we er allen in de toekomst ook nog van.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Groeten,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Peter[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## Rolandino

> Waarom denk je dat?
> 
> Er heeft nog nooit een schroef in deze chassis gezeten, want dan beschadig je de kanvas ophanging die door de schroefgaten steekt en 70% van het gat bedekt.



Er zit geen originele tape meer op dus doos is open geweest.

Maakt op zich niet uit hoor maar tape ( verzegeling ) van 18Sound ziet er anders uit.

Zeg hiermee niet dat je slechte speaker hebt.

----------


## salsa

Misschien zijn deze gereconed, en later dicht geplakt door RSL.
Zoja, dan zijn ze weer als nieuw en is er niets aan de hand...

Enorm leuk ontwerp en top dat je dit deelt met ons!

Dave

----------


## 4AC

> Misschien zijn deze gereconed, en later dicht geplakt door RSL.
> Zoja, dan zijn ze weer als nieuw en is er niets aan de hand...



Dat dacht ik niet. Ze zullen weliswaar weer als nieuw werken, maar dat zijn ze niet. Je kunt ze dan ook niet als nieuw verkopen, laat staan voor de nieuwprijs.

Waarom RSL de originele tape vervangen heeft voor haar eigen kan ik alleen maar over speculeren, zeker weet ik het niet.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

> Denk de meesten hier op het forum weten wel hoe RSL werkt ! 
> 
> Succes met je ontwerpen en bouwen ziet er goed uit hoor.



Ik weet niet waar jullie over speculeren, maar ik denk toch echt dat mijn units nieuw zijn. Nieuw gekocht en betaald. Is het niet mogelijk dat RSL zijn inkomende goederen controleerd?
 Je kunt een dikke 15" niet monteren zonder sporen achter te laten. Daarbij waren de NSD1095N en 10NMB420 niet eens uit voorraad leverbaar en bevestigde 18 sound dat ze in bestelling/productie waren toen ik met de support en marketing afdeling in contact was over het ontbreken van de 8 ohm TS data en curves van de 10". (de doos op de foto is van de 10" en hoorn)
Dus onder genoemde uitspraken zijn een beetje gezocht.

Overigens een zeer behulpzaam bedrijf. Ik had wat fouten in de datasheets gevonden, en bij navraag werden ze direct gecorrigeerd en stonden de gecorrigeerde sheets op hun website.

Daarbij hebben ze dus binnen 2 dagen die 8 ohm versie van de 10" nagemeten en mij de traces van impedantie en frequentie response gestuurd die ik nodig had om het passieve filter te symuleren.

18 sound heeft in mij een enorme fan gekregen. Ik heb me 20 jaar niet met pro-sound bezig gehouden, en daarvoor was het dus Electro Voice en JBL. Maar er is veel veranderd en 18 sound is daar nu onderdeel van. En wat een mooi assortiment met een volledige reeks in ferro en Neo magneten. 
Ik heb ook veel gehad aan de 18 sound voorbeelden. Ze hebben me in staat gesteld de symulatie software te controleren want ik heb die voorbeelden in zowel winISD als in het filter programma "nagemeten", en dat was meer dan hoopgevend.

Maar even terug naar dit topic onderdeel. Van zowel de 10" en de 1" driver weet ik zeker dat ze nieuw besteld zijn. Op alle dozen zat RSL tape, dus die hebben een andere oorzaak. Ik denk dat het in het belang van de lezers op dit forum belangrijk is dat er niet zomaar wat geroepen wordt.

Prettige Sinterklaas vandaag.

----------


## moderator

Beste Peter,

Ik secondeer je stelling dat deelnemers niet zomaar moeten roepen.
Vooropgesteld: een reactie moet iets toevoegen aan het discussieonderwerp.

Dat is ook exact de reden waarom ik de inhoudsloze, suggestieve en daarmee zinloze reactie van Rolandino heb verwijderd.

----------


## Rolandino

YUP.

maar ben het met 4A eens.
Alsnog succes met je project wat er nu al goed uitziet.

----------


## PeterSchut

Weer een update.
We hadden vandaag wat minder tijd maar toch in 1,5 uur de 2 topjes in elkaar geschroefd. Weer een fantastische puzzle.
Zie hier het resultaat: (excuses voor de slechte kwaliteit foto's, met de telefoon gemaakt)

----------


## DJJJ

Volgens mij word dit een erg mooi setje!!
Mijn complimenten  :Big Grin: 
Ik blijf dit wel even volgen, ook erg leuk zo'n foto verslagje erbij.
Hoeveel man wil je hier mee doen als ik vragen mag? (excuseer mij als het al is vermeld)

----------


## PeterSchut

> Volgens mij word dit een erg mooi setje!!
> Mijn complimenten 
> Ik blijf dit wel even volgen, ook erg leuk zo'n foto verslagje erbij.
> Hoeveel man wil je hier mee doen als ik vragen mag? (excuseer mij als het al is vermeld)



Bedoel je wat voor een feestje kunnen we hier mee vullen?
Ik wil met een dubbele EV Q1212 gaan draaien, een versterker per kanaal.
Doordat een kanaal het laag in 4 ohm gaat leveren en het andere kanaal het midhoog in 8 Ohm zal de versterker wat meer reserve hebben op de 15NLW9500 (zo'n 1800 Watt)
Volgens mijn berekeningen zou dat een geluidsdruk over het hele frequentie bereik van zo'n 125dB (1meter) moeten geven bij 1200 W in 4 Ohm en is er dus ook nog 1 a 2 dB headroom, waar deze speaker mee om moet kunnen gaan (ik hoop de kast ook)
Ik heb overigens mijn zinnen gezet op een EV DC-one/Dynacord Powermax 230 2 weg cross over. een geniaal apparaat met een zeer muzikale opbouw.

Voor hoeveel mensen? 200 moet geen probleem zijn, maar echt ervaring heb ik hier niet mee.
Een tweede set is overigens zo gebouwd, dus afhankelijk van de balans zal er nog een set subs of topjes bij kunnen (of beide)

----------


## frederic

Mag ik vragen waarom je de zijkanten van de sub niet wat laat uitkomen aan de voorkant?
Dat maakt het monteren van de rooster toch wat eenvoudiger?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Mag ik vragen waarom je de zijkanten van de sub niet wat laat uitkomen aan de voorkant?
> Dat maakt het monteren van de rooster toch wat eenvoudiger?



Voor het horizontale afstraal gedrag is het beter om geen obstakels te hebben.
Dat maakt de constructie inderdaad moeilijker.
Het Gaas wordt nu aan de boven en onderkant vastgezet en is dus links en rechts onder 45 graden omgezet (en volgt het de boven en onderkant)

Als resultaat is dat heel mooi en het heeft een (klein) technisch voordeel.

----------


## Mathijs

> Voor het horizontale afstraal gedrag is het beter om geen obstakels te hebben.
> Dat maakt de constructie inderdaad moeilijker.
> Het Gaas wordt nu aan de boven en onderkant vastgezet en is dus links en rechts onder 45 graden omgezet (en volgt het de boven en onderkant)
> 
> Als resultaat is dat heel mooi en het heeft een (klein) technisch voordeel.



Onder de 300hz heeft een opstakel (bijvoorbeeld een kast rand) absoluut geen invloed meer op het afstraal gedrag van geluid.
Voor de stevigheid van de constructie zou een volledig front aan te raden zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voor het horizontale afstraal gedrag is het beter om geen obstakels te hebben.



Bij een sub :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## PeterSchut

> Bij een sub



[FONT=Verdana]Nee niet bij een Sub, dat zal jeuken....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Maar bij de redelijk brede hoek van de top wel, daar is het voor bedoeld.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En voor de 'eenheid' heb ik gekozen voor deze constructie voor beide kasten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dit is de inspiratie:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]en goed gestolen is beter dan slecht bedacht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Zo heb ik ook de twee verstevigingen op de achterwand van MusicXtra gestolen in de behoefte de achterwand resonantie arm te maken in een kast waar geen plankje van voor naar achteren kan lopen ivm de speaker.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]Ik ben zeer gevoelig voor hoe een set eruit ziet. Onderdeel van het plezier zit in zaken die uitsluitend visueel belangrijk zijn.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De stevigheid heeft er niet onder te lijden want beide fronten zijn een sandwich van 2x 15mm bij de sub, en 2x 12mm bij de top.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En ik kan je zeggen dat de kasten zeer solide aanvoelen.[/FONT]

----------


## Big Bang

Wat ik nog een beetje mis is een plankje om de hoogdriver te ondersteunen. Als een kastje omgekieperd wil het anders nog wel eens gebeuren dat de hoogdriver van de hoorn afbreekt.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Wat ik nog een beetje mis is een plankje om de hoogdriver te ondersteunen. Als een kastje omgekieperd wil het anders nog wel eens gebeuren dat de hoogdriver van de hoorn afbreekt.



[FONT=Verdana]Bedankt voor de tip en ik ga kijken of meneer CNC iets makkelijks kan bedenken. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Maar ik maak me er niet echt zorgen over. De XT1086 is van aluminium, en er gaat heel wat meer mis dan alleen een driver die gaat afbreken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

Een vraagje voor MusicXtra:

Jij hebt al een hele reeks 15" units getest, inclusief de 15ND930, Selenium enz.

Ik heb gekozen voor de 18-sound 15NLW9500, maar dat is een redelijk dure unit. 
Zou je in het kader van dit onderwerp eens de verschillen met ons kunnen delen. Voorkeur, voor en nadelen van de units die je kent.

Bij voorbaat dank,

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een vraagje voor MusicXtra:
> 
> Jij hebt al een hele reeks 15" units getest, inclusief de 15ND930, Selenium enz.



Zoveel heb ik er niet getest hoor, ik heb de 15NLW9300 getest en met name omdat die speaker licht van gewicht is en zich goed leent voor heel kleine bas reflex ontwerpen. De prijs van die unit is alleen een heel stuk hoger dan de 15SWS1100 en de nog goedkopere 15SWS800 van Selenium. De 15SWS800 presteert in de Nanosub en de sub voor zelfbouw bijna net zo goed als de NLW9300 en de 15SWS1100 is dan wel hoger belastbaar alleen komt dat verschil in de praktijk er niet uit.
Grootste nadeel van de Selenium speakers is het hoge gewicht doordat het geen neodynium speakers zijn, voordeel hiervan is wel weer dat ze minder last van power compressie hebben doordat een keramische magneet minder temperatuur gevoelig is.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Grootste nadeel van de Selenium speakers is het hoge gewicht doordat het geen neodynium speakers zijn, voordeel hiervan is wel weer dat ze minder last van power compressie hebben doordat een keramische magneet minder temperatuur gevoelig is.



Op die compressie had ik vooral gelet, zeker omdat we dit kleine setje flink op zijn donder zullen geven.

De 15NLW9500 presteerde hier zeer goed (zelfs beter dan de ferro 18s 15LW1500) en ik denk dat hier de mechanische constructie veel helpt. De hele '9000' serie is ontwikkeld voor die extra zware belasting, met 10cm spreekspoel en inventief gekoelde aandrijf motor.
Let maar eens echt op de magneet constructie van dit soor units, vaak zit er een indrukwekkende koel constructie op, maar de echte poolplaten zijn klein.

De Selenium 15SWS800 heeft inderdaad ook zeer goede cijfers hier maar dat is bij een nom power van 600W en bij 600 Watt is de 9500 weer bijna een dB beter dan de Selenium die 800. Die dubbele vermogens handling maak het compressie verlies een stuk kleiner bij gelijkblijvend vermogen.
Ik had overigens begrepen dat de Selenium 15SWS1100 nog duurder was dan de 18S 15NLW9500.

15NLW9500
[LEFT]Power compression @ 0 dB (nom. power)............. 2.8 dB (bij 1000W)
Power compression @ -3 dB (nom. power)/2. ........1.5 dB (bij 500W)[/LEFT]
Power compression @ -10 dB (nom. power)/10 ......0.7 dB (bij 100W)

Selenium 15SWS1100
[LEFT]Power compression @ 0 dB (nom. power) .............3.5 dB (bij 1100W)
Power compression @ -3 dB (nom. power)/2. ........1.8 dB (bij 550W)[/LEFT]
Power compression @ -10 dB (nom. power)/10.......1.5 dB (bij 110W)

Selenium 15SWS800
Power compression @ 0 dB (nom. power) ..............2.4 dB (bij 600W)
[LEFT]Power compression @ -3 dB (nom. power)/2. .........1.8 dB (bij 300W)[/LEFT]
Power compression @ -10 dB (nom. power)/10 .......1.1 dB (bij 60W)

Bij nader inzien een hele belangrijke factor want een compressie van 3dB moet gecompenseerd worden met een verdubbeling aan vermogen, wat weer gepaard gaat met extra compressie .....

----------


## PeterSchut

Weer een wekelijkse update.
Een beetje schuren voordat ze naar de spuiter gaan, en een met een mal voor de gaas fronten de bevestigingsgaten geboord. 
Ik denk dat de foto's voor zich spreken.

Over dit gaas gaat 5mm speakers schuim volledig om de zijkanten heen.

----------


## 4AC

Niets dan respect, wat een ongelooflijke afwerking.
Als dit zo doorgaat dan heb je zometeen kasten die fysiek niet van a-merk te onderscheiden zijn. En op andere punten zou je zo'n -veel duurder- merk ook wel eens in de kou kunnen laten staan. Geinig hoor.

Waarmee zit dat rooster nu vast? Flightcase-klemmetjes?

Waar ik dan altijd wel benieuwd naar ben; waarom het foam vóór je rooster en er niet achter? Argumentering aub.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

> Niets dan respect, wat een ongelooflijke afwerking.
> Als dit zo doorgaat dan heb je zometeen kasten die fysiek niet van a-merk te onderscheiden zijn. En op andere punten zou je zo'n -veel duurder- merk ook wel eens in de kou kunnen laten staan. Geinig hoor.
> 
> Waarmee zit dat rooster nu vast? Flightcase-klemmetjes?
> 
> Waar ik dan altijd wel benieuwd naar ben; waarom het foam vóór je rooster en er niet achter? Argumentering aub.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



De roosters worden vastgezet met verzonken M6 imbus bouten die van boven en onderaf door de overstekende boven en onderkant in de slot moeren die in het gaas geklemt zijn. Dit zit echt heel goed vast.

Het schuim zit er buiten op omdat dat mooier is. Ik vind dit gaas niet echt mooi. Het is blank staal en moet ook nog even zwart gelakt worden. Het gaas is wel erg stevig (2mm dik en de bruggen zijn ook 2mm breed) en met ruim 70% open ook erg 'luchtig'.
Er bestaat wel mooi gaas, maar die is vaak dichter van structuur en dan moet zo'n gaas constructie ook heel mooi afgewerkt worden wat voor zelfbouw wat minder practisch is. Op zich zou ik best graag de speakers willen zien. Maar zo'n schuimpje helpt wel als een gast de speaker op een glaasje bier trakteert.

----------


## PeterSchut

En weer de wekelijkse update.
De kasten zijn gespoten, zeer fraai maar minder gespetterd dan de TW audio.
Voor de spuiter was dit een eerste keer, en ik denk dat daarom de kopse kanten een beetje zichtbaar blijven (het is minder opvallend als de geflitste harde foto's)
Ook een fotootje van het filter in aanbouw. Hier heb ik me een beetje laten gaan. Gevolg van mijn high-end audio achtergrond.

Verder spreken de foto's voor zich:

----------


## MusicXtra

Bijzonder fraai tot nu toe, zie ik het goed dat de woofer een zachte ophanging heeft?
En dat filter is inderdaad behoorlijk uitgebreid, zou je adviseren de toppen ook eens achter een processor te proberen zonder passief filter erin.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Bijzonder fraai tot nu toe, zie ik het goed dat de woofer een zachte ophanging heeft?
> En dat filter is inderdaad behoorlijk uitgebreid, zou je adviseren de toppen ook eens achter een processor te proberen zonder passief filter erin.



[FONT=Verdana]Inderdaad een zachte ophanging, maar niet bepaald soepel. Dat zie je ook in het datasheet van de 15NLW9500.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De ophanging is identiek aan de custom TW-audio units. (ik denk een chassis en motor van de 15ND930, met een conus van de 15NW530 en 75mm spreekspoel)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het schema van het filter is minder uitgebreid dan dit filter doet vermoeden, want een aantal van die pp caps staan parallel. Het is gelijk aan het filter van de 12 kit van 18-sound (wel met volledig andere waarden) + een zobel netwerk over de 10.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]3 weg actief is natuurlijk mooier en geeft je meer flexibiliteit, maar 3 versterkers voor een klein drive-in setje vind ik overkill. Ideaal gaat de versterker straks naast de sub, met een kort speaker snoer. dan is twee weg wel zo makkelijk, want wat doe ik dan met die halve derde versterker....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb overigens een ongebruikte Dynacord PowerMax 230 gekocht en dat is een ideaal analoog x-over, zeer vriendelijk en praktisch met een geniaal filter.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dus nu nog 2x Q1212.[/FONT]

----------


## jakkes72

Mijn handen beginnen te jeuken bij dit soort projecten......
Het ziet er allemaal erg netjes uit!!!

Ook het feit dat je (ogenschijnlijk wellicht) alle tijd neemt om over dingen na te denken, en vervolgens ook de rust neemt om de dingen in een keer goed te doen.

----------


## Mathijs

Ben je met deze korte BR poorten niet bang voor veel poort herrie?
Ervaring leert dat bij te korte poorten, de resonantie niet volledig optreed en dat er daardoor veel geluid van uit de kast komt. 

Dit is deels op te lossen met goede demping in de kast.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ben je met deze korte BR poorten niet bang voor veel poort herrie?
> Ervaring leert dat bij te korte poorten, de resonantie niet volledig optreed en dat er daardoor veel geluid van uit de kast komt. 
> 
> Dit is deels op te lossen met goede demping in de kast.



Daar moeten nog buizen in van ongeveer 10cm voor een tuning van rond de 100 Hz.
Die heb ik er nog niet ingezet, maar liggen klaar.

----------


## djspeakertje

Zeer net setje, ik krijg erg veel zin om mn spaarrekening te gaan plunderen en dit ook te gaan bouwen! Welke amps komen erachter?

Grille->Frame->Speaker is ook mooi hoor!





Benieuwd hoe de set klinkt! Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Verdana]want wat doe ik dan met die halve derde versterker....[/FONT]



Die zou je kunnen gebruiken om een paar monitoren voor de DJ mee aan te sturen.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Die zou je kunnen gebruiken om een paar monitoren voor de DJ mee aan te sturen.



Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. Van die ronde coaxiale types :-)
Het probleem is echter dat die eindtrappen in de meest ideale opstelling bij de speakers staan en dat is minder handig voor die dj monitoren.

Ik besef me ook dat het plaatsen van de eindtrappen bij de speakers vaak geen optie is, dus ben ik ook een paar lange dikke speakerkabels aan het maken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana]3 weg actief is natuurlijk mooier en geeft je meer flexibiliteit, maar 3 versterkers voor een klein drive-in setje vind ik overkill. [/FONT]



Het was gezellig vanmiddag  :Smile: 
3 (stereo) eindversterkers, ik heb meestal in totaal 18 eindversterkers bij.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik weet het beetje veel misschien, alhoewel 8 zijn meestal zonder signaal. 
Hoe ik daar aan kom? 6 kasten met ieder 3 ingebouwde eindversterkers. 2 kasten zijn meestal 3 weg in het gebruik (topkasten) de 4 andere kasten gebruik ik dan als aanvullende baskasten. Om het nu nog erger te maken, in die baskisten zitten op dat moment 4 werkeloze dynaudio esotar t330D tweeters, en 4 werkeloze 6,5" mid speakers... De topkasten zijn gemodificeerd, originele (defecte) esotarren maar vervangen door een heel mooi BMS 4552 1" drivertje op een XT120 hoorntje. 
Fijn setje.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. Van die ronde coaxiale types :-)



Liefst wel, kan ik ook nog wat verdienen. :Big Grin: 
Versterkers dicht bij de speakers is bij hi-end audio misschien mooi maar voor 'on the road' gebruik voor dit soort kleine setjes verre van praktisch.
Versterkers en cross-over bij elkaar in een rackje op wielen is nog altijd de handigste manier.
En die speakerkabels hoeven echt niet dikker te zijn dan 2,5 qmm mits je geen kabels van 30 meter lang wilt gebruiken. Dikkere kabels zijn onnodig zwaar en, zeker met een 8 Ohm belasting, levert dat in de praktijk geen hoorbaar voordeel op.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]



> Liefst wel, kan ik ook nog wat verdienen.[/FONT]







> [FONT=Verdana] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Versterkers dicht bij de speakers is bij hi-end audio misschien mooi maar voor 'on the road' gebruik voor dit soort kleine setjes verre van praktisch.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Versterkers en cross-over bij elkaar in een rackje op wielen is nog altijd de handigste manier.



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat denk ik ook, zeker zo praktisch, maar ik ben toch benieuwd naar het effect.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Let wel, mijn sub is 4 Ohm, dus wortel 2 keer zoveel stroom.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]en de versterker heeft maar de halve dempings factor.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]



> En die speakerkabels hoeven echt niet dikker te zijn dan 2,5 qmm mits je geen kabels van 30 meter lang wilt gebruiken. Dikkere kabels zijn onnodig zwaar en, zeker met een 8 Ohm belasting, levert dat in de praktijk geen hoorbaar voordeel op.



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik weet ook niet wat het precies in de praktijk doet, maar voor een 4 Ohm speaker kun je toch wel over een redelijke serie impedantie spreken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]2.5 mm2 heeft een impedantie van 8 Ohm per km, een 15 meter kabel heeft dan een weerstand van 2*0.008*15 (kabel loopt heen en terug) en dat is 0.24 Ohm. Dat is een serieuze impedantie voor een 4 ohm speaker. De dempingsfactor van een goede versterker (300/8Ohm) is dan nog maar 16,66.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het zal niet meteen mis gaan, maar het lijkt mij dat de controle rond de resonantie frequentie ver te zoeken is. WinISD laat mooi zien hoe de frequentie curve opslingert rond deze frequentie als je in de bron de serie weerstand opdraait.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Jij hebt hier meer ervaring mee MusicXtra, maar ik zou liever meer controle hebben en als ik wat meer laag wil dat dan bijregelen in het actieve filter/processor. Een wollig laag met minder controle kun je minder goed controleren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Is dat ook jouw ervaring? [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb net een rolletje (30m) 6 mm2 gekocht en dat is inderdaad een lomp rolletje. Dus voorlopig ga ik ervan uit dat het beter is, want dat voelt nu even beter [/FONT][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana].[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het aardige van de Q1212 is dat op speakon A zowel kanaal A en B bedraad is. Zo kun je met een 4 aderige kablel naar je sub, en over pin 2+/2- naar de top. Als je een versterker per kanaal gebruikt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En zoals ik al eerder meldde is een versterker met een voeding (zoals de meeste PA versterkers) het voordeel dat je een beetje extra vermogen op het laag hebt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Zo is de Q1212 2x 1200W aan 4 Ohm, maar levert hij 1800W als je slechts een kanaal belast. De top met zijn 350W/8 Ohm belasting zal daar nauwelijks invloed op hebben.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## teunos

> Het schema van het filter is minder uitgebreid dan dit filter doet vermoeden, want een aantal van die pp caps staan parallel. Het is gelijk aan het filter van de 12 kit van 18-sound (wel met volledig andere waarden) + een zobel netwerk over de 10.



Mag ik vragen hoe je het zobel netwerk hebt gemaakt? heb je het berekend of heb je met LIMP o.i.d. de impedantie van de specifieke luidspreker gemeten.
Overigens zeer netjes dat je dit hebt verwerkt, ik vind het zelf altijd ook zeker de moeite waard om het te gebruiken.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik zou je graag willen complimenteren met het hoge afwerkingsnivo dat je hebt weten te bereiken voor zelfbouw... echt heel netjes...

Ik had nog wel een paar vraagjes over de set..
- Op de foto lijkt het alsof je de lagen van de horizontale delen door de lak heenziet, is dit in het echt ook zo??
- Waarom heb je niet gekozen voor ingefreesde handvatten.. zeker met het werk dat je er al ingestoken hebt, vind ik dit optisch een klein beetje afbreuk doen aan het hoge afwerkingsnivo.
- Meest belangrijke vraag; Hoe klinkt de set... heb je er metingen mee gedaan (of nog van plan te gaan doen)...

----------


## PeterSchut

> Mag ik vragen hoe je het zobel netwerk hebt gemaakt? heb je het berekend of heb je met LIMP o.i.d. de impedantie van de specifieke luidspreker gemeten.
> Overigens zeer netjes dat je dit hebt verwerkt, ik vind het zelf altijd ook zeker de moeite waard om het te gebruiken.



Deze heb ik berekend met de TS parameters en daarna iets getuned in de filter simulatie software.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Versterkers dicht bij de speakers is bij hi-end audio misschien mooi maar voor 'on the road' gebruik voor dit soort kleine setjes verre van praktisch.



25 jaar geleden riep zo'n beetje iedereen dat, en toen hadden wij ze al ingebouwd. Nu hebben bijna alle fabrikanten wel actieve / powered sets. Ook degene die toen het hardste riepen dat het niets was.
Alles heeft zijn voor en nadelen... ik ben er blij mee.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ik had nog wel een paar vraagjes over de set..
> - Op de foto lijkt het alsof je de lagen van de horizontale delen door de lak heenziet, is dit in het echt ook zo??



Dat klopt, maar is minder opvallend dan op de geflitste foto's. Ik denk met een groffere spetter was het weg geweest.
Ik heb alleen begrepen dat als er een dubbele laag Warnex gespoten is, je beter geen extra laag erop moet zetten. Het idee achter Warnex is dat je een hechtlaag direkt op het hout zet, en binnen 20 minuten de kast aflakt/spetterd.





> - Waarom heb je niet gekozen voor ingefreesde handvatten.. zeker met het werk dat je er al ingestoken hebt, vind ik dit optisch een klein beetje afbreuk doen aan het hoge afwerkingsnivo.



Dat is persoonlijk. ik vind dit een fraai handvat, het was zeker ook mogelijk geweest om een handvat te frezen, maar heb voor dit gekozen. Klein voordeel van dit model is dat als er water (of bier) inkomt het er uit loopt.





> - Meest belangrijke vraag; Hoe klinkt de set... heb je er metingen mee gedaan (of nog van plan te gaan doen)...



Ze staan nu nog zoals op de foto's, heb vakantie nu en kan ze dus afbouwen. er moeten nog een hele stapel inslagmoeren en imbusbouten in. Ik hoop ze begin volgende week aan te sluiten. Uiteraard ga ik meten, en hoogst waarschijnlijk wat tunen.

Ik ben zelf ook zeer benieuwd, want als het niet super is begin ik opnieuw  :Big Grin:

----------


## teunos

> Ik ben zelf ook zeer benieuwd, want als het niet super is begin ik opnieuw



Kijk, dat is de instelling! ik ben laatst ook begonnen aan een nieuw project, en ben er zelf ook niet helemaal tevreden over, dus gewoon lekker opnieuw tot het super is!

----------


## MusicXtra

> 25 jaar geleden riep zo'n beetje iedereen dat, en toen hadden wij ze al ingebouwd. Nu hebben bijna alle fabrikanten wel actieve / powered sets. Ook degene die toen het hardste riepen dat het niets was.
> Alles heeft zijn voor en nadelen... ik ben er blij mee.



Jij hebt het over inbouw versterkers en da's toch heel wat anders dan een losse versterker die je dicht bij de speakers wilt zetten. :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Jij hebt het over inbouw versterkers en da's toch heel wat anders dan een losse versterker die je dicht bij de speakers wilt zetten.



Ok ik zie de nuance verschillen, ja het is praktisch een risico om een losse eindtrap (al is het in een kist) achter de speakers te zetten bij disco gebruik.

Topjes op een paaltje op een baskist is dat helaas ook al. Je wilt niet weten hoe vaak ik in het verleden luidsprekers terug heb moeten draaien, omdat een lollig iemand ze omdraait. Zelfs wel eens compleet richting de muur...
(Gaan ze er zelf voor staan en dan gaat het te hard) Een lock op draaien zou handig zijn, nooit gevonden helaas.

Stekkers eruit trekken (als ze ze los krijgen) ook mee gemaakt...

Mede om die reden stapel ik mijn luidsprekers weer, een hele stack draaien is een grotere hindernis.

De meest erge is iemand die gewoon de netspanning uit de muur trok, alles uit. Een soort human, (maar niet humaan) limiter.

----------


## djspeakertje

Daar kunnen de gasten toch niet bij? Je netspanning leg je toch netjes naar een plek waar je én een volledige groep ter beschikking hebt én er niemand bij kan? En anders vraag je of ze powercon in de muur hebben :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Daar kunnen de gasten toch niet bij?



Oh, jij staat altijd op grote podia? Jammer ik niet, sterker nog ik wil het niet eens. Soms kan het niet anders, maar ik heb toch graag contact met minimaal 50%  :Wink:  van het publiek. En dan kunnen ze er dus altijd wel ergens bij.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit heeft helemaal niks met vandalisme te maken maar meer met het feit dat je achter je boxen geen 3 of 4 HE kistje op de grond wilt hebben. Daar is vaak weinig licht en kan het publiek of personeel zo achterlangs lopen met de kans dat ze over jouw kistje struikelen en in de val nog even je aansluitplaatje aan stront trekken. Daarbij is het ook gewoon niet handig in het gebruik, ik streef er altijd naar om alles zo simpel mogelijk te houden, dus zo min mogelijk kabels en losse delen, dat bouwt lekker snel op, maakt de kans op fouten kleiner en wanneer er iets niet goed zit hoef je niet steeds heen en weer te lopen.

----------


## PeterSchut

Vandaag de hele dag inslagmoeren geplaatst en de meeste delen ziten vast. 
Een foutje gemaakt, want een inslagmoer van de voetjes bij de voorkant van de top kwam half in het front uit ....(wel aan de binnenkant)  :Mad: 

Opgelost met zo'n m6 insert met groffe spoed. (geen idee hoe zo'n ding heet), Nou die zitten ook goed vast.

Alle inslag moeren heb ik met behulp van een schroefboor machine, een grote revet en een imbus bout goed vast gedraait zodat ze allemaal echt vast tegen de achterkant van de platen zitten en later bij het vastdraaien niet zo'n week gevoel ontstaat van ze kunnen nog vaster.

Voor de 10" heb ik de M5 inslagmoeren gemodificeert en 2 pinnen afgeknipt. (anders steken ze voorbij de binnen rand en raken ze de speaker.

En ...... die handvaten zijn mooi. ze hebben dezelfde struktuur als de kast (en hebben een bier afvoer)

Nu de demping, de speakons met bedrading en blazen maar.

Zal binnenkort nog wat foto's plaatsen.

Prettige kerstdagen allemaal

----------


## Svartrose

Kijk! Naar zoiets ben ik opzoek. Maakt het qua geluid nog uit of je een rechthoekige- of trapeziumvormige kist maakt? Vind persoonlijk een rechttoe rechtaan kist het mooiste.

Het ziet er er mooi en doordacht uit! Complimenten!

----------


## PeterSchut

> Kijk! Naar zoiets ben ik opzoek. Maakt het qua geluid nog uit of je een rechthoekige- of trapeziumvormige kist maakt? Vind persoonlijk een rechttoe rechtaan kist het mooiste.
> 
> Het ziet er er mooi en doordacht uit! Complimenten!



De theorie zegt dat je zoveel mogelijk evenwijdige panelen moet vermeiden, maar voor laag heb je volume nodig. Dus dat is en blijft een compromis. Dit topje is niet echt klein, en wordt door deze vorm toch minder lomp. Voor de inhoud maakt het niet uit, want de kast is groter dan dat ik aan volume nodig had. Dat heb ik opgelost met een tussenschot. De 1" driver zit met filter in een afgesloten compartiment zodat ik een kleiner volume voor de 10" overhield. 

Het is lastiger, maar maakt het kastje wel lekker robuust.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Dit heeft helemaal niks met vandalisme te maken maar meer met het feit dat je achter je boxen geen 3 of 4 HE kistje op de grond wilt hebben. Daar is vaak weinig licht en kan het publiek of personeel zo achterlangs lopen met de kans dat ze over jouw kistje struikelen en in de val nog even je aansluitplaatje aan stront trekken. Daarbij is het ook gewoon niet handig in het gebruik, ik streef er altijd naar om alles zo simpel mogelijk te houden, dus zo min mogelijk kabels en losse delen, dat bouwt lekker snel op, maakt de kans op fouten kleiner en wanneer er iets niet goed zit hoef je niet steeds heen en weer te lopen.



Ik zie dit probleem ook wel voor me, dus maak ik een set lange XLR kabels met korte speaker kabels en omgekeerd. Dan kunnen we ter plaatsen beslissen wat we doen. Heb je een soort podiumpje dan lijkt de mogelijkheid daar om de versterker (2RU) bij de speakers te zetten, want ik denk dat dat de meest gecontroleerde druk zal opleveren.

Maar goed, ik zal uiteindelijk de verschillen, indien waarneenbaar hier melden.

----------


## Richnies2000

> Opgelost met zo'n m6 insert met groffe spoed. (geen idee hoe zo'n ding heet), Nou die zitten ook goed vast.



een rampa moer! :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Oh, jij staat altijd op grote podia? Jammer ik niet, sterker nog ik wil het niet eens. Soms kan het niet anders, maar ik heb toch graag contact met minimaal 50%  van het publiek. En dan kunnen ze er dus altijd wel ergens bij.



Nee hoor, maar je probeert toch altijd het ergste te vermijden? Ik zie naast alcohol zowiezo geen reden om andermans feest (of nog erger: werk) te gaan verpesten? Lekkere mentaliteit onder de feestgangers...

Maargoed, back on topic.


Daan

----------


## PeterSchut

> een rampa moer!



Ah ..  dank U

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Hoi Forum,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Heeft er iemand ervaring met de Penn Elcom contact spray voor foam?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Is het echt nodig de twee te lijmen oppervlakten in te spuiten. Ik ken het principe van contact lijm (vroeger bisontix) maar het is niet zo praktisch hier.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Bij het vastlijmen van de pritex is het wellicht mogelijk, maar ik spuit het liefste niet in de kast, maar gewoon een laagje op het schuim, dan niet wachten omdat het andere oppervlak niet is ingespoten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Gaat dit werken?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Bij de gaas fronten wil ik juist niet op het schuim spuiten omdat dat waarschijnlijk de foam dichtzet. Dus hier ook alleen een zijde inspuiten (het gaas) en dan meteen aandrukken, en natuurlijk wat langer laten drogen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Hebben jullie nog tips, of gewoon zoals boven beschreven uitvoeren?[/FONT]




Oh ja, ik heb het een en ander aan de buitenkant vast gezet met verzonken stalen kruis schroeven maar zou graag inbus gebruiken en ook het liefst zwart.
De lokale Praxis, Karwei en Hornbach hadden die niet (met uitzondering van bus stalen inbus bouten die ik voor de speakers gebruik)
Ik heb iets gevonden op het web, maar een 10tje schroeven en een 10tje verzendkosten vind ik een verkeerde verhouding.

Het zit allemaal wel, dus ik kan testen, maar wil ze toch het liefste vervangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoek eens bij Berner of Wurth, die hebben allerlei soorten bevestigingsmateriaal.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]We hebben muziek ..........[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]OK, een update.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Vrijdag en vandaag besteed aan het afmonteren van de kasten (1e kerstdag de interne bekabeling voorbereid)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Al met al is dat nog een hele klus, de demping op maat zagen (met een broodmes gaat dat super) en plaatsen, de speakers plaatsen viel wel mee nu alle inslag moeren er al zaten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Eerste indruk . Super. Het laag is zeer droog, en zeer krachtig. De kast geeft (nog) geen krimp. De servies kast van de buren wel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Midden hoog is ook zeer aangenaam, krachtig, met een enorme droge attack en niets dat lijkt op een schreeuwerig karakter. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Kon maar met een kanaal draaien want ik heb maar een versterker.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Heb even de top gemeten en dat meet al veel belovend, van 200 to 15k kaarsrecht met een mooie glooiende 4dB dip op 2Khz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat liet de software niet zien, maar ik weet wel waar ik aan moet draaien. (een 0,27mH spoel moet 0,47mH worden, en misschien een C van 5 naar 6,8uF)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het laag is niet te meten in een huiskamer dus ga ik dat deze week in een hal op mijn werk doen (afmeting gymzaal)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nou ik hoop dat de fotos voor zich spreken.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]gemodificeerde inslag moeren:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]demping top[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]bedrading zo gemaakt dat het filter eruit op de kast kan liggen  :Smile: [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nog wat SonoFil[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]de 1" hoorns met driver[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Sub demping[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]ook wat SonoFil[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

en het complete setje

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er strak uit, maar vind het persoonlijk helemaal goed afgewerkt, op het stuk schuim na, wat je in de baspoorten van de subs kan zien.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ziet er strak uit, maar vind het persoonlijk helemaal goed afgewerkt, op het stuk schuim na, wat je in de baspoorten van de subs kan zien.



Dat is ook een experiment, omdat het aan het stuk zat dat aan de zijkant geplakt zit. Je ziet het later niet meer als het front erop zit.
Ik heb geen idee wat de invloed is, maar daar kom ik op terug.

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, wie niet waagt wie niet wint, wie niet (zelf invullen) krijgt geen kind :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Heb even de top gemeten en dat meet al veel belovend, van 200 to 15k kaarsrecht met een mooie glooiende 4dB dip op 2Khz.[/FONT]



Dag Peter, dit is niet toevallig je crossover punt?
Zo ja zou ik ook even meten met de driver in fase gedraaid... Soms komt dat beter uit. (maar of ik jou dat uit hoef te leggen...)
Succes.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Forum,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik moet zoals ik al vertelde wat tweaken, en even de set meten in een grote hal. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als alles gaat zoals ik denk dat het gaat krijg ik de set redelijk recht en kunnen we later met een 2x 31bands of de Eq op de Powermax 230 de zaak per klusje nog tunen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nu die versterker nog. Boven aan staat de EV Q1212, maar ik vind de Yamaha P7000s ook een mooi en betaalbaar apparaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het grote voordeel is het gewicht, hij is wat goedkoper en ik denk dat dat ding wel eens zeer goed kan klinken. (het gebruikt dezelfde technologie als de Lab Gruppen versterkers)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nadeel is het ietwat lagere vermogen (hoewel dat minder dan 1 dB zou moeten zijn) en niet echt aanbevolen voor 2 Ohm[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wat Yamaha niet specificeert is het vermogen bij belasting van een kanaal, want dat is bij deze set een interessant gegeven. Ik moest het laag toch wel een paar klikjes harder zetten dan het midden hoog waardoor dat laatste kanaal veel minder zal vergen van de versterker.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik ben dus veeleisend: licht, power, controle maar vooral goed klinken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De rest van de componenten zijn allen uitgezocht op hun 'audiofiele' kwaliteiten:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Bron: NI S4, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Equalizer: Art XL231[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Limiter: Behringer T1952 (een klassieker)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]X-over: Dynacord Powermax 230[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Keuzes keuzes, ik ga proberen beide versterkers te lenen deze week.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wordt vervolgd.[/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

> Dag Peter, dit is niet toevallig je crossover punt?
> Zo ja zou ik ook even meten met de driver in fase gedraaid... Soms komt dat beter uit. (maar of ik jou dat uit hoef te leggen...)
> Succes.



[FONT=Verdana]Klopt Antoon,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De 10" heeft een LPF van 1600 Hz, de 1" driver een HPF can 2200Hz. dat zou een gat moeten opleveren, en dat doet het ook. De correctie verplaatst de HPF een beetje naar voren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]In mijn simulatie zag ik dat niet. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De 1" omdraaien heb ik nog niet geprobeerd en ga ik ook zeker doen, maar dit zou volgens simulatie een dip van 9 dB geven,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## DJ Antoon

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana]De 1" omdraaien heb ik nog niet geprobeerd en ga ik ook zeker doen, maar dit zou volgens simulatie een dip van 9 dB geven,[/FONT]



Is er in die simulatie rekening gehouden met looptijd verschillen? Aangezien de driver een stuk verder naar achter in de kast zit, kan het net een halve golflengte zijn bij het crossoverpunt.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Is er in die simulatie rekening gehouden met looptijd verschillen? Aangezien de driver een stuk verder naar achter in de kast zit, kan het net een halve golflengte zijn bij het crossoverpunt.



[FONT=Verdana]Ja, dat kun je instellen, en heb ik zo goed mogelijk gedaan, maar ook dat blijft een beetje gokken want wat is nu echt het akoestisch centrum van een 1" driver? [/FONT]
Overigens als je de waarde veranderd komt het niet goed en ontstaat er een ander probleem.
[FONT=Verdana]Maar goed, dat is nu een gegeven dus een beetje tweaken is ook leuk.[/FONT]

----------


## Richnies2000

> [FONT=Verdana]Hoi Forum,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Heeft er iemand ervaring met de Penn Elcom contact spray voor foam?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Is het echt nodig de twee te lijmen oppervlakten in te spuiten. Ik ken het principe van contact lijm (vroeger bisontix) maar het is niet zo praktisch hier.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Bij het vastlijmen van de pritex is het wellicht mogelijk, maar ik spuit het liefste niet in de kast, maar gewoon een laagje op het schuim, dan niet wachten omdat het andere oppervlak niet is ingespoten.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Gaat dit werken?[/FONT]
> 
> ...



meestal heeft de lokale bromfietswinkel wel zwarte inbusboutjes!

----------


## djspeakertje

Of de lokale dhz specialist, die hebben vaak best "exclusief" hang en sluitwerk en bevestigingsmateriaal. Mult*m*te heeft ook erg veel van dat soort spullen, gewoon in schappen en per stuk te koop, niet meteen een verpakking van 50 ofzo.

Edit: Ga je nog een wielplaatje (of 2?) maken? Of vaste wieltjes achterop? Dat zou de set helemaal afmaken, wielplaatje voorop je sub, topje erbovenop leggen, alles netjes in hoesjes die eventueel tijdens het spelen erop kunnen blijven en je hebt een perfecte set!


Het ziet er erg goed uit, ik ben benieuw naar de uiteindelijke looks met de roosters ervoor! Daan

----------


## PeterSchut

> Of de lokale dhz specialist, die hebben vaak best "exclusief" hang en sluitwerk en bevestigingsmateriaal. Mult*m*te heeft ook erg veel van dat soort spullen, gewoon in schappen en per stuk te koop, niet meteen een verpakking van 50 ofzo.
> 
> Edit: Ga je nog een wielplaatje (of 2?) maken? Of vaste wieltjes achterop? Dat zou de set helemaal afmaken, wielplaatje voorop je sub, topje erbovenop leggen, alles netjes in hoesjes die eventueel tijdens het spelen erop kunnen blijven en je hebt een perfecte set!
> 
> 
> Het ziet er erg goed uit, ik ben benieuw naar de uiteindelijke looks met de roosters ervoor! Daan



Wielplaten heb ik nog niet over nagedacht. Het nadeel met wielen is dat die sub klein is. Met vaste wielen heb je er meer last van dan plezier, en je loopt gewoon erg krom (denk ik). Hoezen lijken me wel een goede investering. Weten jullie daar een betaalbare 'zelfbouw' manier voor?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Wielplaten heb ik nog niet over nagedacht. Het nadeel met wielen is dat die sub klein is. Met vaste wielen heb je er meer last van dan plezier, en je loopt gewoon erg krom (denk ik). Hoezen lijken me wel een goede investering. Weten jullie daar een betaalbare 'zelfbouw' manier voor?



ik heb zelf goede ervaringen met muzip  even googelen en hij komt eruit, je kan je speakers daar langsbrengen en worden ze ingemeten

----------


## PeterSchut

> ik heb zelf goede ervaringen met muzip  even googelen en hij komt eruit, je kan je speakers daar langsbrengen en worden ze ingemeten



Bedankt voor de tip.
Ik heb al eenn offerte/indicatie aangevraagd.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wielplaten heb ik nog niet over nagedacht. Het nadeel met wielen is dat die sub klein is. Met vaste wielen heb je er meer last van dan plezier, en je loopt gewoon erg krom (denk ik). Hoezen lijken me wel een goede investering. Weten jullie daar een betaalbare 'zelfbouw' manier voor?



Als je de toppen op de subs legt valt dat nog wel mee denk ik, of een kistje met amps oid erop, gaat heel aardig lijkt me. MusicXtra heeft voor zijn eigen enkel 15 sub (naar wensen van forumleden) een wielplaat bedacht waar 2 subs tegelijk op kunnen, omdat je toch bijna altijd met 2 subs werkt, ipv 1tje. Je moet dan wel iets van vlindersloten in je subs maken wil je het mooi hebben (en goed vast zetten)...


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

@Peter: Waarom heb je zoveel demping in de subs gedaan?

----------


## PeterSchut

> @Peter: Waarom heb je zoveel demping in de subs gedaan?



Demping is vaak een ondergeschoven kindje in een speaker.
Het is tijdrovend, en voegt daarmee kosten toe.
Een goede speaker (ook midden) is goed gedempt, je gaat de kast minder horen, en het volume (vraag niet waarom) neemt toe.

ik heb het schuim uit de poort weggenomen want dat hoort daar niet, en maakt de poort resonantie lager.

Deze demping zorgt er ook voor dat reflecties zich minder door de konus en poort hoorbaar maken.

De kast wordt neutraler.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat het kosten toevoegt is, vooral bij de duurdere speakers, verwaarloosbaar.
Het dempt voornamelijk staande golven in de kast en juist die zijn er niet bij subs omdat de golflengte vele malen langer is dan de kastgrootte. Grootste nadeel bij subs is dat het rendement er ook door naar beneden gaat.
Zelf ben ik er bij subs geen voorstander van, bij toppen is het een ander verhaal maar ook daar gebruik ik het met mate.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Heb vandaag de topjes getuned.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat was toch weer meer werk dan ik vooraf ingeschat had. Een 3e order LPF en HPF is complex en je hebt dus 6 parameters waaraan je kunt draaien.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Daarbij heeft de 1 driver nog een equalizer (weerstand met C parallel in serie met het filter) en dat maakt 8 parameters[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nou de conclusie was dat ik 5 parameters (waarden) heb moeten aanpassen 2 spoelen en 3 condensatoren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Gelukkig moesten alle condensatoren groter (dat is parallel schakelen) maar een spoel moest kleiner (=afwikkelen) en een groter (=vervangen).[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het zobel netwerk kon weg, dus dat maakt het filter weer eenvoudiger.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nou hieronder het resultaat van de meting in de huiskamer.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Volgende week gaan we in een grote hal de sub met top inregelen, dan kan ik ook een paar versterkers lenen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Crest CC4000[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]EV Q1212[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Crown XLS2500[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Yamaha P5000[/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

> Dat het kosten toevoegt is, vooral bij de duurdere speakers, verwaarloosbaar.
> Het dempt voornamelijk staande golven in de kast en juist die zijn er niet bij subs omdat de golflengte vele malen langer is dan de kastgrootte. Grootste nadeel bij subs is dat het rendement er ook door naar beneden gaat.
> Zelf ben ik er bij subs geen voorstander van, bij toppen is het een ander verhaal maar ook daar gebruik ik het met mate.



Heb je ge-expirimenteerd met verschillende mate van demping?
Ik heb dat vroeger veel gedaan, maar was wel bij hifi, waar de woofer vaak wat verder doorloopt.

In deze sub past een golflengte van 650Hz, deze frequentie (met een 2e orde LPF) zal zeker nog hoorbaar zijn bij 125dB.

Dat het rendement naar beneden ging wist ik niet. (ook als de poort helemaal vrij is?)

Het is best eenvoudig om wat demping weg te nemen en wat metingen te doen, maar het klonk wel lekker kort en droog met veel push.
Uiteindelijk zal de set veel House, Dance en Disco 'voelen'

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb je ge-expirimenteerd met verschillende mate van demping?
> Ik heb dat vroeger veel gedaan, maar was wel bij hifi, waar de woofer vaak wat verder doorloopt.
> 
> In deze sub past een golflengte van 650Hz, deze frequentie (met een 2e orde LPF) zal zeker nog hoorbaar zijn bij 125dB.
> 
> Dat het rendement naar beneden ging wist ik niet. (ook als de poort helemaal vrij is?)
> 
> Het is best eenvoudig om wat demping weg te nemen en wat metingen te doen, maar het klonk wel lekker kort en droog met veel push.
> Uiteindelijk zal de set veel House, Dance en Disco 'voelen'



Ik heb in de subs zelf geen experimenten gedaan met demping maar wel verschillende metingen en kon geen nadelig gevolg hiervan meten en ook niet horen. Mijn ontwerpen gaan meer dan laag genoeg, ik pas zelf een HP filter toe op 35 Hz omdat alles daaronder vooral snel luistermoeheid oplevert dus behoefte aan meer diepgang is er eigenlijk niet bij mij.
Het rendement is ook lager als de poort helemaal vrij is, het demping materiaal zet het geluid om in warmte.

----------


## PeterSchut

Net twee verstelbare tussenpalen met 'ring-lock' binnen gekregen, en vanmorgen een gevecht met speakon connectors en dikke kabels gehad. 

Nu de schuim frontjes nog........

----------


## )pieter(

Zeer knap, enige jammer vind ik de plastieke handvaten in de subs. Maar dat is natuurlijk muggenziften. 
Echt knap gedaan, een voorspoedig nieuwjaar en veel plezier van je set gewenst. 

Groeten
Pieter

----------


## @lex

Mooie kastvorm! Heeft zeker met de uitstraling van het front en de grille wel wat weg van Apogee AE5, en groot gelijk dat je het uiterlijk door hebt gezet in de subs. Mooi project!

Wat wegen de toppen uiteindelijk?

@lex

----------


## PeterSchut

> Mooie kastvorm! Heeft zeker met de uitstraling van het front en de grille wel wat weg van Apogee AE5, en groot gelijk dat je het uiterlijk door hebt gezet in de subs. Mooi project!
> 
> Wat wegen de toppen uiteindelijk?
> 
> @lex



Goeie vraag ....  ff wegen .....

toppen 15.2 kg, en sub 26,5 kg (met stalen fronten (foto's met uitleg volgt nog)

----------


## Speakertje

Ziet er netjes uit! Als ik vragen mag? Hoe ga jij de roosters met de schuim frontjes vastzetten? Ik zit zelf nog met het probleem voor mijn BR115. Heb een stalen rooster, daarop wil ik het schuim verlijmen en dan in zijn geheel vastzetten. Maar ik wil de schroeven niet aan de voorkant zien zitten. En, het moet afneembaar zijn om eventueel 
bij de woofer te komen en de bekabeling... Ben benieuwd hoe jij dat van plan bent !!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet er netjes uit! Als ik vragen mag? Hoe ga jij de roosters met de schuim frontjes vastzetten?



Ff topic doorlezen, komt uitgebreid aan bod. :Wink:

----------


## Speakertje

Ha MusicXtra,  daar was ik al mee bezig en kwam het dus al tegen. Voortaan eerst lezen dan vagen  :Wink:  Maar goed, dat is een zeer nette oplossing. Jammer dat ik dit niet eerder heb gezien. Heb het rooster al liggen en die is dus niet omgezet. Denk dat ik er maar een verzetje aan las. Mooie stof om over na te denken.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]De fronten heb ik vandaag voorzien van schuim.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nou daar zat een leer curve in met een paar weetjes, die ik graag met jullie wil delen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Die lijm van penn-elcom is apart spul, en werkt een beetje anders dan ik dacht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Voor hard schuim zal het allemaal wel prima gaan, maar speaker schuim is een verhaal apart.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]1)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]voor deze toepassing moet je het stalen frame van zeer dichtbij inspuiten. Gebruik je de voorgeschreven 20 cm, krijg je vette snotbellen met heel veel draden. De lijm werkt dan wel, maar je zit met al die lijmdraden tussen de gaten. Daar zie je aan de buitenkant niets van, maar toch.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]2)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Niet met je vingers aandrukken op zicht plaatsen. Bij mijn oplossing wordt de schuim boven en onder gelijk met het frame afgeknipt en links en rechts om het frame gebogen. Ook op de bochten niet met een vinger aandrukken want je krijgt meteen een deuk. (het schuim wordt dan ingedrukt en verkleeft intern). [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]3)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Wat ik uiteindelijk gedaan heb (ik had 2 sets van deze fronten en een front is minder mooi geworden, bruikbaar maar minder mooi) is het schuim op tafel gelegd, het frame eerst inspuiten op de vouwranden aan de binnenkant, daarna het hele frame aan de buitenkant van dichtbij spuiten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]4)   [FONT=Verdana]Het frame leg je dan op het schuim en je drukt het frame aan met een stuk keukenrol dit gebeurt dan met een mooi verdeelde druk. Die keukenrol gebruik je ook om wat draden weg te vegen.[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]5)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Omdat het schuim om het frame gerold moet worden, til je het frame op aan de linker kant en zorgt er zo voor dat het schuim zich om het frame buigt. Het schuim blijft dan op de kopse kant van het frame plakken. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]6)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Daarna kun je het schuim voorzichtig aan de binnenkant aandrukken. Dat blijft met deze lijm ook meteen goed plakken. Je krijgt daar dan wel wat deuken, maar dat is de binnenkant. (5 en 6 doe je ook voor de andere kant)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]7)    [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Goed laten drogen want het de eerste uren kun je nog voor deuken zorgen als niet voorzichtig bent.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nou ik hoop dat dit helpt bij het zelf maken van schuim bespannen fronten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Succes .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Morgen maak ik nog wat fotos voor het eind resultaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

De laatste stappen.
Zie hier het eind resultaat:

Een front met kooimoeren en viltjes tegen beschadigen en rammeltjes.


vast schroeven met verzonken inbus



En het eind resultaat ...........

----------


## jakkes72

eeeerrrrgggg netjes gedaan allemaal!!!

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er superstrak uit, je zou echt kunnen zeggen dat ze uit de fabriek komen :Wink:

----------


## Richnies2000

ziet er idd gelikt uit!! 

waarom heeft u er voor gekozen om geen handvaten in de topkasten te maken? 

lijkt mij iets lastig je toppen van je paaltjes aftillen

Richard

----------


## 4AC

Beste Peter,

Gefeliciteerd met het geweldige eindresultaat.
Als er een logootje op zat is het als fabriekskast te beschouwen. En een beter compliment dan dat als bouwer bestaat niet.

Ik denk dat ik namens alle forumleden spreek ik als ik zeg dat je bijdragen op het forum zeer welkom zijn. Je posts zijn volledig doch bondig, je reageert snel, maakt goede foto's en beantwoord alle vragen. Goed bezig wat mij betreft, en ik hoop dat je nog lang op dit forum blijft hangen (ook nu je klaar bent met bouwen).

En nog een gelukkig nieuwjaar. Mooi begin van 2011 trouwens, zo'n mooi zelfbouwsetje.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

> ziet er idd gelikt uit!! 
> 
> waarom heeft u er voor gekozen om geen handvaten in de topkasten te maken? 
> 
> lijkt mij iets lastig je toppen van je paaltjes aftillen
> 
> Richard



Er zit een handvat aan de achterkant, daarmee kun je hem met een hand tillen, en op de paal zetten gaat ook prima met een hand in het handvat, en een onder de kast (15kg)

----------


## PeterSchut

> Beste Peter,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met het geweldige eindresultaat.
> Als er een logootje op zat is het als fabriekskast te beschouwen. En een beter compliment dan dat als bouwer bestaat niet.
> 
> Ik denk dat ik namens alle forumleden spreek ik als ik zeg dat je bijdragen op het forum zeer welkom zijn. Je posts zijn volledig doch bondig, je reageert snel, maakt goede foto's en beantwoord alle vragen. Goed bezig wat mij betreft, en ik hoop dat je nog lang op dit forum blijft hangen (ook nu je klaar bent met bouwen).
> 
> En nog een gelukkig nieuwjaar. Mooi begin van 2011 trouwens, zo'n mooi zelfbouwsetje.
> 
> ...



[FONT=Verdana]Dank je, jullie ook allemaal een goed en zelfbouwrijk 2011.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb hier ook veel geleerd, en vindt het ook fijn om tips van anderen te lezen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Iets voor de 'gemeenschap' terug doen is dan het minste.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het was een zeer leerzaam project, met inderdaad een prima afloop.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hoewel het licht uit de hand is gelopen qua kosten lijkt het eind resultaat dit toch waard te zijn (de uren mogen niet meegerekend worden, wat zo'n project op commerciële basis niet interessant maakt)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Groeten, Peter[/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Nog een update,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Vandaag de set getest in een grote hal, een beetje hol helaas, maar niet enorm. Wij bewaren er ons verpakkingsmateriaal en er staan stellingen met dozen, kisten en andere materialen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dit was het moment om de Yamaha, Crest en EV versterker te testen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Nou . al het werk is niet voor niets geweest.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Wat klinkt de set gaaf, menig collega kwam kijken (wij maken elektronica voor de TV industrie) en was verbaasd wat een power uit dat setje kwam.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het mooie is dat je bijna eindeloos dynamiek hebt, er kan altijd nog een schepje bij, en de 15NLW9500 doet dan gewoon mee.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De top heeft het makkelijk, ook de aansturende versterker, meer dan voldoende headroom, en het geheel klinkt open, fris en dynamisch. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Hier kunnen we een leuk feestje mee bouwen.[/FONT]
En er zullen nog meer tests volgen.


[FONT=Verdana]De 'opdrachtgever' mijn 14 jarige zoon in actie.... Rechts de versterkers onder test.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het rechter kanaal.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Verdana]De set had wel de neiging om te gaan draaien, na een half uurtje beuken, stonden beide speakers zon 10 a 15 graden gedraaid ???? [/FONT]
[/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Times New Roman][FONT=Verdana]De set had wel de neiging om te gaan draaien, na een half uurtje beuken, stonden beide speakers zon 10 a 15 graden gedraaid ???? [/FONT]
> [/FONT]



Een snelle berekening zegt mij dat, wanneer je geduld hebt, je in 13 uur weer op de uitgangspositie zit. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Welke van de tot nu toe geteste versterkers klinkt er het best?

----------


## 4AC

Nou-nou, ik denk dat er -tevens veel oudere- mensen erg jaloers zijn op je zoon!
Geen idee wat je aan (luister-)ervaringen hebt maar waarmee zou de set mee te vergelijken zijn qua geluidskwaliteit? Ook conform de a-merken?

En inderdaad, welke versterker is het geworden?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

> Een snelle berekening zegt mij dat, wanneer je geduld hebt, je in 13 uur weer op de uitgangspositie zit.
> Welke van de tot nu toe geteste versterkers klinkt er het best?



[FONT=Verdana]HaHa, zo had ik het nog niet gezien. Zal toch maar een anker aanschaffen . [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik vond de EV Q1212 het beste klinken op het laag, veruit de beste controle en gewoon het mooiste laag, droog, krachtig en een enorme druk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]In het hoog zijn de verschillen kleiner, daar had ik meer van verwacht. De load van 8 Ohm met een rendement van dicht bij de 100 dB 1W/1M maakt dat de versterker het makkelijk heeft. Zelfs onze oude   285,= Behringer EPX2000 kon meekomen en hoefde zich niet te schamen. (op het laag viel die volledig door de mand, met een wollig en ongecontroleerd gehoem).[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik denk dat de Yamaha het beste klonk, maar het verschil was klein, en ik denk dat met een half uurtje tussenpauze ik het verschil niet zou kunnen vertellen. Ik heb de Crest (de duurste van de 3) niet op het hoog getest, volledig overkill als hij met het laag niet mee kan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Tot zover de tussenstand.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

> Nou-nou, ik denk dat er -tevens veel oudere- mensen erg jaloers zijn op je zoon!
> Geen idee wat je aan (luister-)ervaringen hebt maar waarmee zou de set mee te vergelijken zijn qua geluidskwaliteit? Ook conform de a-merken?
> 
> En inderdaad, welke versterker is het geworden?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



[FONT=Verdana]Mijn zoon Theun vindt het allemaal wel prima, het gaat om het draaien, en laat 'pa' maar schuiven. Hij bloosde wel een beetje toen hij het setje open draaide en de druk en impact ver boven verwachting was.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana](voor de amp keuze zie onder)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als vergelijk  moeilijk. Ik heb niet veel dure pro sets gehoord (heb veel ervaring met hele dure huiskamer audio) maar heb wel mijn inspiratie bron overtroffen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Voor een tuin feest had ik afgelopen zomer een TW audio B15 en M8 geleend. Heb zelfs overwogen om voor zon set te gaan, maar vond het middenhoog een beetje tegenvallen voor zoveel geld (6k)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nou, deze top klinkt veel beter, en de sub ook.. dit laatste had ik niet verwacht, maar deze 18 sound unit is gewoon beter dan de lichtere unit die TW audio gebruikt. Daarbij is deze driver zeer speciaal, en klinkt dit hoorntje erg fris, nooit schel of hard . Wel luid.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## DJ Antoon

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Daarbij is deze driver zeer speciaal, en klinkt dit hoorntje erg fris, nooit schel of hard . Wel luid.[/FONT]



Of die driver zo speciaal is..., dat weet ik niet. (Ik ben erg onder de indruk van BMS...) Ik heb wel erg goede ervaring met 18 sound hoorntjes uit die familie. Maar met elk hoorntje geld dat je niet te dicht op (of onder) de minimaal aanbevolen crossover punt moet gaan zitten, anders ziet de driver onvoldoende load meer en dan neemt de vervorming erg snel toe. Dus schel.
Door de 10" mid hoeft de X-over ook niet zo laag, en dan is het een goede combi.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Of die driver zo speciaal is..., dat weet ik niet. (Ik ben erg onder de indruk van BMS...) Ik heb wel erg goede ervaring met 18 sound hoorntjes uit die familie. Maar met elk hoorntje geld dat je niet te dicht op (of onder) de minimaal aanbevolen crossover punt moet gaan zitten, anders ziet de driver onvoldoende load meer en dan neemt de vervorming erg snel toe. Dus schel.
> Door de 10" mid hoeft de X-over ook niet zo laag, en dan is het een goede combi.



[FONT=Verdana]Nou, geloof me deze driver is speciaal. Het is de enige 1" driver die tussen de 15k en 20k niet opbreekt. ik heb ook naar de BMS 4552ND gekeken, en de iets goedkopere BMS 4550, maar die polyester dome breekt gewoon op, en de vervorming is daar slechts -20dB, waar de NSD1095N met zijn bewerkte titanium dome boven de 30k opbreekt, en onder de 20k een maximale vervorming heeft van -40dB bij 130dB SPL. (de beroerder klinkende 3e harmonische ligt zelfs op -70dB bij dezelfde geluidsdruk, waar BMS -50dB specificeert)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wat mij irriteerde bij vele driver fabrikanten is dat ze zo wazig doen met welke hoorn gemeten is. Zo stond bij BMS; gemeten met een CD90/75 hoorn. Deze hoorn kon ik echter niet vinden bij BMS. Faital Pro ook zo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En inderdaad, er wordt heel veel gebouwd en getest met 18 sound hoorntjes, dus omdat ik niet in de gelegenheid was om van alles te testen ben ik uitgegaan van de beste informatie die ik kon vinden[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Of dat het beste resultaat gaf .. wellicht niet, maar ik ben zeer tevreden en dat ben ik niet snel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Maar goed voordat we in een eindeloze discussie vervallen over wat de beste componenten zijn, kan ik stellen dat ik blij ben met mijn keuzes, en zou op dit moment opnieuw exact dezelfde weg hebben genomen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Tijd zal het leren, en wellicht hoor ik binnenkort iets wat beter klinkt en gaat het weer kriebelen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Zo was ik 20 jaar geleden een enorme fan van de Dynaudio Esotar T330, heb meerdere huiskamer speakers hiermee gebouwd. Todat ik een Avalon Eidolon hoorde (en later kocht) die met hun keramische units en 11 Eton woofer alles, maar dan ook alles ver achter zich liet. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En toen hoorde ik de Eidolon Diamond die er weer een schepje boven op deed.. maar een 2e hypotheek voor een set speakers ging wat te ver :Frown: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ach ja . Gelukkig kunnen we keuzes maken, want het aanbod is groot en we hebben allemaal onze voorkeuren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

----------


## Jan van Duren

Ik heb een dergelijke set niet nodig. Maar wat een kwaliteit. Je zoon kan trots zijn op een vader die een dergelijke set bouwt. Trouwens ook respect voor je vrouw. Want op de foto's te zien, ben je ook regelmatig bezig geweest in je huiskamer??? met de speakers bedoel ik dan ;-))

succes ermee.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Trouwens ook respect voor je vrouw. Want op de foto's te zien, ben je ook regelmatig bezig geweest in je huiskamer??? met de speakers bedoel ik dan ;-))
> 
> succes ermee.



[FONT=Verdana]Dank je, ik zal het doorgeven, maar ze is wel wat gewend.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Toen ik nog thuis woonde (heeeeeeeeeel lang geleden) en al verkering had met deze tolerante jonge dame heb ik een pro set gebouwd op mijn slaapkamer.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]The sub kast was een kopie van the Altec Lansing Voice of the Theatre (voor de minder jeugdigen onder ons) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Die speaker kon niet meer over de wenteltrap naar benden en is met een hoogwerker naar beneden gehaald toen ik hem verkocht had aan een lokale disco ..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  wat een stunt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Nog even een paar metingen gedaan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het rendement verschil zat me niet lekker want zou niet zoveel mogen zijn als dat het lijkt met luisteren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb hier echter een fout gemaakt in de opstelling want ik had een versterker op het laag en een op het hoog de volume regelaars tussen deze amps hebben geen relatie met elkaar.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dus heb ik de meting herhaald meet links op laag en rechts op mid/hoog.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nu lijkt het verschil slechts een dB of 2 te zijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Meten onder de 200 Hz in een woonkamer is lastig en geeft allerlei dalen en bulten, dus heb ik onder de 200Hz een nearfield meting gedaan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Daarbij zet je de meet mic vlak voor de baskast en pas je het volume aan todat het level in de buurt zit van de normale meting. Daarna plak je de twee plaatjes aan elkaar (bij 180Hz). Dit gaat goed omdat zo laag het geluid toch niet richtingsgevoelig is.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]OK, niet het sub-sub laag uit een dubbele 21 maar voor disco/dance/house een prima response.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dit is het resultaat: [/FONT]

----------


## 4AC

Enig idee hoe idioot lineair dit is voor een dergelijk systeem?
Ik mag graag overdrijven maar dit is gewoon heel erg netjes.

Betreffende dat sub-laag; lager zul je met een 15" PA wooferin een BR-behuizing waarschijnlijk niet komen. Nou, oké, misschien met een Faital Pro 15XL1400 of iets vergelijkbaars(?).

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

> Enig idee hoe idioot lineair dit is voor een dergelijk systeem?
> Ik mag graag overdrijven maar dit is gewoon heel erg netjes.
> 
> Betreffende dat sub-laag; lager zul je met een 15" PA woofer waarschijnlijk niet komen. Nou, oké, misschien met een Faital Pro 15XL1400 of iets vergelijkbaars(?).
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



[FONT=Verdana]He Teun, ja best goed gelukt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]MBT die Faital Pro. Ik denk niet dat met dat rendement er meer laag uit komt als de 18 sound, de meeste parameters zijn identiek. Het rendement is een dBtje hoger wat vaak niet ten gunste komt van het laag. Bij de gespecificeerde curve staat geen kast inhoud en tuning frequentie dus ik denk dat dit niet gaat lukken in een 80 liter kastje. Ik ben zeer benieuwd waar die curve vandaan komt. Voor zover ik kan zien doen deze units niet voor elkaar onder.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik zal WinISD er eens op los laten. (wil hier niet de wijsneus gaan uithangen, maar specs zijn zo eenvoudig fout te interpreteren)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wit = Faital groen is 18sound[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Inderdaad een heel klein beetje meer output maar niet veel lager, wel een hele mooie unit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik denk dat als je een lagere frequentie wil weergeven met een 15 dit ten koste gaat van de totale geluidsdruk. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb thuis een subje in mijn surround set met 2x een 12, 600 Watt powered. Die gaat laag, zeker tot onder de 20Hz, maar niet extreem luid.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je lager wilt moet je simpel naar 18".
Dit is op papier al een meer dan heel nette curve.
Ik begrijp dat je de sub tot 180 Hz laat lopen, heb je ook geprobeerd om lager te crossen?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Als je lager wilt moet je simpel naar 18".
> Dit is op papier al een meer dan heel nette curve.
> Ik begrijp dat je de sub tot 180 Hz laat lopen, heb je ook geprobeerd om lager te crossen?



[FONT=Verdana]Ik cross ook lager, ik heb bij 180Hz de grafiek van de nearfield meting met de gewone meting laten kruisen, dat klopt natuurlijk niet helemaal.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het analoge actieve filter dat ik gebruik (Dynacord Powermax 230) kan crossen tussen 45 en 150Hz. Bij 115Hz klonk het het beste.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Voor de nearfield meting heb ik 150Hz gebruikt en de top gemute, om de response van de sub te kunnen bepalen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## dexter

@ Peterschut

Luister NOOIT 1 speaker afzonderlijk dit vertekend het beeld enorm.
Luister altijd in combinatie van alle speakers om een goed beeld te vormen.

----------


## Waveform

> @ Peterschut
> 
> Luister NOOIT 1 speaker afzonderlijk dit vertekend het beeld enorm.
> Luister altijd in combinatie van alle speakers om een goed beeld te vormen.



Hmmmmm? Je moet gewoon weten waar je naar luistert en wat je wil en moet horen. Subs beluisteren met toppen erbij kan je aandacht ook verschuiven en je perceptie beïnvloeden naargelang de kwaliteit en laagweergave van je top.

----------


## PeterSchut

> @ Peterschut
> 
> Luister NOOIT 1 speaker afzonderlijk dit vertekend het beeld enorm.
> Luister altijd in combinatie van alle speakers om een goed beeld te vormen.



Het gaat om een meting.
als je de individuele bijdrage van de units wilt weten moet je het zo doen.
Natuurlijk gaat het uiteindelijk om de combinatie, maar bij problemen kom je er alleen achter als je ze individueel meet.

----------


## djspeakertje

> [FONT=Verdana]OK, niet het sub-sub laag uit een dubbele 21 maar voor disco/dance/house een prima response.[/FONT]



Misschien leuk als volgend project? 2 enkele 21" (en dan even breed als de sub maken, soort van EV Rx118 idee) of een dubbele 21" in het midden als infrasubs (alles onder de 60 á 80 Hz, in dit geval misschien 40 á 60)? 2 toppen, een 15"er en een 21"er per kant en je kan een heel stevig feestje geven... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het ziet er geweldig uit, meer kan ik er gewoon niet over zeggen. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

@Daan; jij houdt wel van ingewikkeld doen. :Wink:

----------


## PeterSchut

> Misschien leuk als volgend project? 2 enkele 21" (en dan even breed als de sub maken, soort van EV Rx118 idee) of een dubbele 21" in het midden als infrasubs (alles onder de 60 á 80 Hz, in dit geval misschien 40 á 60)? 2 toppen, een 15"er en een 21"er per kant en je kan een heel stevig feestje geven...
> 
> Het ziet er geweldig uit, meer kan ik er gewoon niet over zeggen. 
> 
> 
> Daan



Een probleem, het moet passen in een kleine stationcar. dit jaar wel een nieuwe auto, maar het wordt geen Mercedes Vito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Svartrose

Zou je set graag eens naast onze set wat we gebruiken voor de kleinere acts willen horen...

In ruil mag je zoon een uurtje op een set van 60.000,- een uurtje draaien. Deal?  :Smile:

----------


## PeterSchut

> Zou je set graag eens naast onze set wat we gebruiken voor de kleinere acts willen horen...
> 
> In ruil mag je zoon een uurtje op een set van 60.000,- een uurtje draaien. Deal?



Leuk, stuur even een mailtje.

----------


## djspeakertje

> @Daan; jij houdt wel van ingewikkeld doen.



 
Haha, niets zo leuk als simpele dingen zo ingewikkeld maken dat alleen ik het nog snap :Big Grin: 


Daan

----------


## Svartrose

> Leuk, stuur even een mailtje.



Heb mijn best gedaan, maar vind geen mail adres... die van mij is: info apenstraartje lightjockey punt org. (om spam te voorkomen)

----------


## 4AC

@Svartrose en TS: Is die vergelijking er nog gekomen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Hoi Forum (en 4AC),[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Die vergelijking is er niet van gekomen. We hebben nu een aantal kleine en middelgrote feestjes gedaan en ik ben steeds weer verbaasd hoe enorm strak en gecontroleerd de set klinkt. Het grappige is dat zelfs vele gasten dit beamen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De aansturing is een beetje aangepast: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Uiteindelijk dus 2 x Q1212 aangestuurd door een Dynacord PowerMax 230 x-over. De compressor limiter is er tussen uit, maar heb wel een Aphex 204 Aural Exiter with optical big bottom toegevoegd voor een beetje vetter laag en wat extra lucht in het midden hoog. (Zeer mild gebruikt)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dus voor opgenomen muziek (hoofdzakelijk FLAC en zo min mogelijk mp3) klinkt het lekker levendig.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het is nog geen wekelijks evenement, dat is ook wel goed zo. Mijn zoon vindt het ook lastig (met 14 jaar) om Nederlandstalig en oude ballen muziek te draaien, en studeren is ook belangrijk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Maar de eind conclusie is een zeer toffe set, zeer compact voor de power die we hebben.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Een geslaagd project dus.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Peter [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

kan nog maar 1 ding vragen... setup foto's?? en dat oudeballen muziek draaien dat is kwestie van opvoeden joh :P

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> *[FONT=Verdana]Ik zit erover te denken om dit ontwerp op dit forum aan te bieden.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana]Het gaat dan om de 15" sub, en/of de 10"+1" top. (de top krijgt een trapezium vorm)[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana]Ongespoten, zonder componenten, in elkaar of als losse planken.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana]Is daar interesse voor ..... ?[/FONT]*



Staat dit aanbod nog?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Staat dit aanbod nog?



[FONT=Verdana]Ja hoor, als er geïnteresseerden zijn kan ik bij de CNC man plano of gebouwde kasten bestellen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]makkelijk bij meerdere gegadigden is om dat wel een beetje te combineren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Laat maar weten wat de wensen zijn dan verzamel ik die eerst.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Peter [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]

----------


## PeterSchut

> kan nog maar 1 ding vragen... setup foto's?? en dat oudeballen muziek draaien dat is kwestie van opvoeden joh :P



Het is meer een leer traject met nog te groeien zelfvertrouwen ......

----------


## djyellow

> [FONT=Verdana]Ja hoor, als er geïnteresseerden zijn kan ik bij de CNC man plano of gebouwde kasten bestellen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]makkelijk bij meerdere gegadigden is om dat wel een beetje te combineren.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Laat maar weten wat de wensen zijn dan verzamel ik die eerst.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Peter [/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri][/FONT]




Ik moet bekennen dat ik ERG geïnteresseerd ben in de CNC onderdelen.
Kun je misschien een prijs indicatie geven van een losse of in elkaar gezette kast ?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ik moet bekennen dat ik ERG geïnteresseerd ben in de CNC onderdelen.
> Kun je misschien een prijs indicatie geven van een losse of in elkaar gezette kast ?



De baskast of de top? of beide?
Het kan even duren want die fabriek is nu dicht.

----------


## Rolandino

DAar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar.

wat dat kost om de set te laten frezen en als bouwpakket aan te leveren ! 

Ik hou me aanbevolen.

----------


## djyellow

Ik heb wel interesse in een complete set (2 subs 2 toppen).
Afhankelijk van de prijs misschien 2. ( als je toch aan het bouwen bent he  :Wink:  )

----------


## Rolandino

Dat bedoel ik ! is de prijs ok dan 2 .......... of nog meer.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ik heb wel interesse in een complete set (2 subs 2 toppen).
> Afhankelijk van de prijs misschien 2. ( als je toch aan het bouwen bent he  )



Ik ga het uitzoeken. Zal vragen wat de prijzen zijn gebouwd en als planken set.

Kan ff duren, maar kom er op terug.
Gr, Peter

----------


## I.T. drive in

Is deze set ook bruikbaar voor live?
Wat ik tot nu toe heb meegekregen is het alleen voor drive in?

Greetz

----------


## jop

Ik zeg:
www.samenkopen.net
 :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Setje ziet er geweldig uit. Ik moet zeggen dat ik ook wel interesse heb in de 10" topkastjes, vooral voor kleine systeempjes zoals een presentatie of congres. 

Misschien zelfs een idee om er een actieve variant van te maken, met een uitsparing voor inbouwversterker en uitsparingen voor M10 ogen of vliegstrips?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ja, dat is wel een super idee zeg.
Ik weet niet precies hoeveel ze wegen maar dat lijkt wel super handig.
Misschien kan je ze dan ook als centerfills gebruiken?
Ik heb ook wel intresse in die CNC-pakketjes, ze lijken me een goede combi voor boven de 15" sub van Musicxtra.
Dan heb je een enorm compact setje!

----------


## dj-inkognito

al wat meer bekend over de prijzen peter?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Is deze set ook bruikbaar voor live?
> Wat ik tot nu toe heb meegekregen is het alleen voor drive in?
> 
> Greetz



dat moet geen probleem zijn, alle materialen zijn geschikt voor professioneel gebruik. Ik denk dat ze een vergelijk met menig pro setje aan kunnen.

----------


## PeterSchut

> al wat meer bekend over de prijzen peter?



Ben net terug van vakantie, ben er weer mee bezig.
Stay tuned .....

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ja, dat is wel een super idee zeg.
> Ik weet niet precies hoeveel ze wegen maar dat lijkt wel super handig.
> Misschien kan je ze dan ook als centerfills gebruiken?
> Ik heb ook wel intresse in die CNC-pakketjes, ze lijken me een goede combi voor boven de 15" sub van Musicxtra.
> Dan heb je een enorm compact setje!



Volgens mij is mijn Subje nog wat kleiner. Dat kon omdat de TS parameters van de 4 Ohm versie (met voor en nadelen) een wat kleinere kast toelieten. Verder xal het uiteraard met de MusicXtra sub ook prima gaan.

----------


## PeterSchut

Heren,

Een gebouwde set sub kasten (2 stuks) kost 200 Euro (ongebouwd 150 Euro)
Een gebouwde set Top kasten (2 stuks) kost 150 Euro (ongebouwd 125 Euro)
De kast wordt dan met ronde kanten gefreesd en geschuurd.

Dit is dus helemaal CNC gefreesd, met alle gaten (behalve de speaker en hardware montage gaten).
Blank hout multi (11) laag Berken Multiplex (de goede kwaliteit)

Ik weet nog niet hoe we dit het beste kunnen aanpakken, maar ik zit wel aan een soort vooruitbetaling te denken.
Handig is wel dat we even proberen er een bestelling van te maken.

Dit is een hobby aanbieding waar ik zelf tussenuit stap en in hobbytijd wordt gemaakt.

Ik hoor het wel.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> dat moet geen probleem zijn, alle materialen zijn geschikt voor professioneel gebruik. Ik denk dat ze een vergelijk met menig pro setje aan kunnen.



Hoeveel man kan je daar ongv. mee doen dan?
Er van uitgaande dat ik er 2 of 4 subjes van Musicxtra onder leg?

----------


## djyellow

Hoi Peter,

Interresant, Zou je mij even een berichtje willen sturen ?
(mail ontvangen)

----------


## vdbeke

Een jaar geleden het project van musicXtra vol enthousiasme gevolgd, een tijdje erna kwam dit project. Wat genoeg redenen waren om af en toe een bezoekje te brengen aan dit forum. 
Hobbymatig ben ik vooral bezig met elektronica. En het laatste jaar is de interesse gewekt in licht & geluid.
Daarstraks maar even een account aangemaakt en het topic nog even doorgelezen.

Ik had een paar vragen over je aanbod:

- Je hebt voor deze speakers een grill laten knippen en plooien, is dit ook voor deze actie mogelijk? Met eventueel de prijs?
- Je zegt dat je alle gaten voorziet "behalve de speaker en hardware montage gaten", mag ik dan aannemen dat dit de gaten zijn om de speakers vast te zetten zijn en dat de grote gaten gefreesd worden?
- Worden de gaten voor de speakon's, tophead, handgreep voorzien?
- Mogelijkheid voor vliegen?
- Geef je het schema voor de filter vrij?
- Mogelijkheid voor verzenden naar België?

Zou het kunnen kloppen dat de speakers in het totaal een 400 euro kosten? Ik heb daarstraks even gegoogeld en kwam op dat bedrag uit. Waar heb jij de speakers gekocht?

Alle respect voor dergelijk mooi setje!

----------


## djyellow

> - Mogelijkheid voor verzenden naar België?
> 
> Zou het kunnen kloppen dat de speakers in het totaal een 400 euro kosten? Ik heb daarstraks even gegoogeld en kwam op dat bedrag uit. Waar heb jij de speakers gekocht?



Ik denk dat je kwa kosten er met 400 euro niet bent. misschien wel via een achterdeur excl. btw. Ik kom op google uit op iets van 750 per set. 

Verzenden is denk ik ook erg moeilijk. Mijn ervaringen met het verzenden van pakketten van deze grootte (naar het buitenland) is niet echt geweldig. Los daarvan weegt een speaker kast ergens tussen de 15 en 30 kilo. Komt neer op 4 pakketen van ongeveer 34. Post NL

----------


## PeterSchut

> Hoeveel man kan je daar ongv. mee doen dan?
> Er van uitgaande dat ik er 2 of 4 subjes van Musicxtra onder leg?



Die topjes moeten 128dB op 1 meter kunnen produceren met een redelijk goede horizontale spreiding.
Volgens mij moet een zaaltje met 150/200 man (en/of vrouw) mogelijk zijn. De topjes moeten wel over het publiek starlen.
Het zal ook liggen aan de dynamiek (en toegepaste comressie) of het luid genoeg is.
Bij zeer dynamische muziek zal het wat minder zijn.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Een jaar geleden het project van musicXtra vol enthousiasme gevolgd, een tijdje erna kwam dit project. Wat genoeg redenen waren om af en toe een bezoekje te brengen aan dit forum. 
> Hobbymatig ben ik vooral bezig met elektronica. En het laatste jaar is de interesse gewekt in licht & geluid.
> Daarstraks maar even een account aangemaakt en het topic nog even doorgelezen.
> 
> Ik had een paar vragen over je aanbod:
> 
> - Je hebt voor deze speakers een grill laten knippen en plooien, is dit ook voor deze actie mogelijk? Met eventueel de prijs?



*Dat klopt, de tekening mag je gewoon hebben, voor het front moet dan minimaal een plaat besteld worden (=4 bas fronten + 4 top fronten)*
*Ik moet dit nog eens navragen wat mogelijk is.*




> - Je zegt dat je alle gaten voorziet "behalve de speaker en hardware montage gaten", mag ik dan aannemen dat dit de gaten zijn om de speakers vast te zetten zijn en dat de grote gaten gefreesd worden?



*Ja*




> - Worden de gaten voor de speakon's, tophead, handgreep voorzien?



*Ja*




> - Mogelijkheid voor vliegen?



*Niet zoals ze nu gebouwd worden*




> - Geef je het schema voor de filter vrij?



*Ja hoor*




> - Mogelijkheid voor verzenden naar België?



*Ik woon in Tilburg, verzenden kan, maar ophalen is makkelijker.*





> Zou het kunnen kloppen dat de speakers in het totaal een 400 euro kosten? Ik heb daarstraks even gegoogeld en kwam op dat bedrag uit. Waar heb jij de speakers gekocht?



*Ik denk dat je snel op 2500 voor 2 toppen, twee baskasten, lak, hardware, filter componenten en natuurlijk de drivers.*
*De 15"speaker kost al 335 Euro ex btw, de 1"driver 210 Euro.*
*Ik heb vroeger bij een speaker bouwer gewerkt en heb via hem de drivers gekocht. Dat kan ik jullie niet aanbieden.*





> Alle respect voor dergelijk mooi setje!



*Dank U*

----------


## PeterSchut

> Ik denk dat je kwa kosten er met 400 euro niet bent. misschien wel via een achterdeur excl. btw. Ik kom op google uit op iets van 750 per set. 
> 
> Verzenden is denk ik ook erg moeilijk. Mijn ervaringen met het verzenden van pakketten van deze grootte (naar het buitenland) is niet echt geweldig. Los daarvan weegt een speaker kast ergens tussen de 15 en 30 kilo. Komt neer op 4 pakketen van ongeveer 34. Post NL



*Ik denk dat zelfs via de achterdeur je de speakers niet hebt voor 750 Euro. (wil anders graag je google info)*
*De set kost ruim 1800 euro list inc BTW, zelfs met 35% korting en geen BTW zit je nog op 1000 Euro.*
*De bas kast weegt 24kg compleet, dus dat geeft inderdaad een behoorlijk verzend bedrag.*

----------


## vdbeke

Om verdere verwarring te vermijden, ik had 400 euro voor speakers + hoorn per top geteld. Zonder verzendkosten ed.

Kan je eens navragen wat een geplooid rooster kost voor een top? Ik denk dat er hier wel meerdere geïnteresseerd zijn.

Ik had nog niet gekeken waar je woonde maar Tilburg is nog wel te doen.

Om te kunnen vliegen, wat moet er allemaal aangepast worden? Ik zou een aluminium (=licht) plaat tegen de bovenkant van het kastje bevestigen aan de binnenzijde. En daar draad in tappen en daar zo'n oog in draaien. Geen idee hoe dit in de professionele wereld gedaan word. Dus alle tips zijn welkom en om Rinus niet kwaad/ wakker te maken.

----------


## PeterSchut

Nog even terug komen op life gebruik.

Ik denk achteraf dat een 10"+1" top toch wat minder geschikt voor life gebruik is.
Het zal wel gaan, gaat ook niet stuk, maar voor het middenlaag tussen de 80 en 160Hz heeft de 10" wat moeite en zal een 12" unit wat beter zijn. (samen met een 1.4"driver). Voor disco is dat wat minder belangrijk.
Een dubbele 15" voor het laag zal dan ook weer net wat beter gaan.

Voor de Disco zou ik ook ook eerder 2 extra subjes aanschaffen want de topjes gaan erg hard. (maar dat moet ik dan eerst even passen in mijn nieuwe auto, want nu zit hij helemaal vol  :Wink: )

----------


## PeterSchut

> Om verdere verwarring te vermijden, ik had 400 euro voor speakers + hoorn per top geteld. Zonder verzendkosten ed.



*Dat moet lukken* 





> Kan je eens navragen wat een geplooid rooster kost voor een top? Ik denk dat er hier wel meerdere geïnteresseerd zijn.



*Doe ik maandag*





> Ik had nog niet gekeken waar je woonde maar Tilburg is nog wel te doen.
> 
> Om te kunnen vliegen, wat moet er allemaal aangepast worden? Ik zou een aluminium (=ligt) plaat tegen de bovenkant van het kastje bevestigen aan de binnenzijde. En daar draad in tappen en daar zo'n oog in draaien. Geen idee hoe dit in de professionele wereld gedaan word. Dus alle tips zijn welkom en om Rinus niet kwaad/ wakker te maken.



*Ik denk dat je zonder bijzonder gereedschap wel wat fly hardware kunt toevoegen*

----------


## MusicXtra

> Om te kunnen vliegen, wat moet er allemaal aangepast worden? Ik zou een aluminium (=ligt) plaat tegen de bovenkant van het kastje bevestigen aan de binnenzijde. En daar draad in tappen en daar zo'n oog in draaien. Geen idee hoe dit in de professionele wereld gedaan word. Dus alle tips zijn welkom en om Rinus niet kwaad/ wakker te maken.



Schroefdraad tappen in een aluminium plaat om daar je boxen aan op te hangen krijg je Rinus echt wel mee van zijn stoel. :Wink: 
Om dit verantwoord te doen moet je weten welke aluminium legering je nodig hebt, dan moet je sterkte berekeningen kunnen maken om te bepalen welke dikte je nodig hebt maar het grootste probleem is dat schroefdraad in aluminium wat veelvuldig gebruikt wordt erg snel versleten zal zijn.
Kijk eerst eens naar bestaande oplossingen voor je, zonder door kennis gehinderd te worden, zelf iets in elkaar gaat prutsen.
@Peter; ben je al eens in de Live Music Bar gaan kijken en luisteren, die zitten bij jou om de hoek?

----------


## PeterSchut

> @Peter; ben je al eens in de Live Music Bar gaan kijken en luisteren, die zitten bij jou om de hoek?



Ben ik nog niet geweest, maar nu je het zegt heb ik tijdens de Tilburgse kermis zo'n ronde monitor speaker buiten op het terras gezien ergens op de 'Heuvel'. Was dat een product van jou? Ik dacht eerst nog aan plagiaat.

----------


## vdbeke

Ik ga er me nog eens in verdiepen hoe dit op een verantwoorde en veilige manier gedaan kan worden. 

De aluminium plaat in het kastje was maar met boerenverstand bedacht. Ik heb geen flauw benul van hoe dit normaal gedaan word.

Iemand die goede/ betrouwbare (web)shops kan aanbevelen voor de gebruikte speakers. Google laat me in de steek en de zoekactie hier op het forum brengt me niet veel bij.
Niet dat ik geen webshops vind, maar meer kwa betrouwbaarheid toe.

----------


## Mathijs

Voor het vliegen van speakers is degelijk bevestigings materiaal nodig.
Zomaar een plaat alu nemen en hier draad in tappen is NIET (ik herhaal) NIET de oplossing.

Bijvoorbeeld J&H verkoopt nette materialen hiervoor. Let wel dat dit in een kast monteren niet het enige is. Alle dragende onderdelen dienen verbonden te zijn (inclusief de drivers) zodat wanneer bijvoorbeeld er brand, al het zware materiaal blijft hangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar nu je het zegt heb ik tijdens de Tilburgse kermis zo'n ronde monitor speaker buiten op het terras gezien ergens op de 'Heuvel'. Was dat een product van jou?



Dat is inderdaad een product van mij, die hadden ze voor de kermis gehuurd om buiten muziek te hebben.

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Heren,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]In een eerdere mail is mij gevraagd of we deze set niet in een batch kunnen maken voor meerdere gebruikers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb nu alle prijzen en kan het volgende regelen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
Een gebouwde set sub kasten (2 stuks) kost 200 Euro (ongebouwd 150 Euro)
Een gebouwde set Top kasten (2 stuks) kost 150 Euro (ongebouwd 125 Euro)
De kast wordt dan met ronde kanten gefreesd en geschuurd.

Dit is dus helemaal CNC gefreesd, met alle gaten (behalve de speaker en hardware montage gaten).
Blank hout multi (11) laag Berken Multiplex (de goede kwaliteit)

Ook de stalen fronten zijn te bestellen, en dat zou ook bij voorkeur in een bestelling moeten gaan. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Afhankelijk van het aantal (want we moeten dit per plaat van 1x2 meter bestellen) gaat zo'n gezet front tussen de 40 en 50 Euro kosten. Dit kan wat lager uitvallen als we precies hele platen opmaken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Er is ook geopperd om de inhoud gezamenlijk in te kopen, dat laat ik graag aan iemand anders over.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik hoor het wel.[/FONT]

----------


## Rolandino

Heb zo een beetje rondgeneusd en met de oude prijzen van neodyniumspeakers ( komen nieuwe  prijzen maar die zijn erg verhoogd )

Maar volgens mijn oude prijslijst kom ik uit op de prijzen :

15LW9500 269,00 in BTW
10NMB420 135,00 in BTW
NSP1095 175,00 in BTW
XT1086 29,00 in BTW


Dus in totaal kom ik met deze prijzen op 1216  euro voor 2 tops en 2 subs ( wel zonder filtering )

LET wel dit zijn oude prijzen ( sindkort is de prijs van Neodynium erg gestegen vanwege tekort aan neodynium.

Verschil kan oplopen tot 30% duurder.

Helaas nog geen nieuwe prijzen bij de hand omdat tot op heden niemand deze kan aanleveren

----------


## vdbeke

10NMB420 139
NSD1095 179
XT1086 47

totaal: 365 voor de speakers voor de top, bij LWA shop. Komt wel nog BTW bij! En dan kom ik op 434,35 euro incl BTW.
Kwa service en betrouwbaarheid ed. is LWA mij volledig onbekend.

Prijs voor het front is per set (2 x sub, 2 x top)?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Prijs voor het front is per set (2 x sub, 2 x top)?



Nee dat is helaas per stuk.
Ik heb hier 5 euro per front marge gehouden voor als er geen komplete platen opgebruikt worden. Bij een groot aantal zal het verlies verwaarloosbaar worden en moet het voor wat minder kunnen.

Als iemand dit beter kan regelen is dat ook prima. Ik kan de tekening aanleveren voor knippen en zetten.

----------


## Rolandino

> 10NMB420 139
> NSD1095 179
> XT1086 47
> 
> totaal: 365 voor de speakers voor de top, bij LWA shop. Komt wel nog BTW bij! En dan kom ik op 434,35 euro incl BTW.
> Kwa service en betrouwbaarheid ed. is LWA mij volledig onbekend.
> 
> Prijs voor het front is per set (2 x sub, 2 x top)?



Toch duurder .........

----------


## vdbeke

Bedoel je tov wat ik eerst zei? Klopt ik wist niet dat er nog BTW bij moest. Hier in België is het verplicht de prijzen incl BTW te vermelden. Dus ging er vanuit dat de genoemde prijzen inclusief BTW waren.

LWA is dan bij een van de duurdere. Maar er zijn goedkopere alternatieven, waaronder in slowakije. Slechts 351 euro incl BTW voor de benodigde speakers en hoorn per top. Verzendkosten? Geen idee.

@Peter: dan valt mijn interesse voor het front af.

----------


## robbey

Ik heb net 19 pagina's door zitten lezen maar mocht er nog een optie zijn om mee te doen hou ik me aanbevolen! Handgrepen e.d boeien me niet echt omdat ik ze vast in m'n iets te grote huiskamer wil zetten ;-)

----------


## vdbeke

Het lijkt me het beste dat de geïnteresseerden zich hier melden en dat we een lijst samenstellen? Zodat er in één keer een hele hoop speakers gemaakt kunnen worden. Ik weet niet hoe Peter dit het liefst geregeld had.

Misschien dat we voor de luidsprekers hetzelfde kunnen doen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Mocht er interesse zijn dan kan ik wel kijken als fabrikant wat ik voor de luidsprekers betaal.

----------


## vdbeke

Kwaad kan het in ieder geval niet.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Het lijkt me het beste dat de geïnteresseerden zich hier melden en dat we een lijst samenstellen? Zodat er in één keer een hele hoop speakers gemaakt kunnen worden. Ik weet niet hoe Peter dit het liefst geregeld had.
> 
> Misschien dat we voor de luidsprekers hetzelfde kunnen doen?



Dat is Prima,
een optelling van alle geinteresseerde en dan in een keer bestellen.

niemand is ook goed, ik verdien er niets aan.

Peter

----------


## vdbeke

> Heren,
> In een eerdere mail is mij gevraagd of we deze set niet in een batch kunnen maken voor meerdere gebruikers.
> Ik heb nu alle prijzen en kan het volgende regelen:
> 
> Een gebouwde set sub kasten (2 stuks) kost 200 Euro (ongebouwd 150 Euro)
> Een gebouwde set Top kasten (2 stuks) kost 150 Euro (ongebouwd 125 Euro)
> De kast wordt dan met ronde kanten gefreesd en geschuurd.
> 
> Dit is dus helemaal CNC gefreesd, met alle gaten (behalve de speaker en hardware montage gaten).
> ...



Zijn er nog mensen in het aanbod van Peter geïnteresseerd? Degene die een tijdje geleden interesse toonde heb ik gecontacteerd, tot grote spijt heb ik maar van één iemand antwoord gehad (met negatief antwoord). 
Bij deze een "oproep" voor deze zelfbouw set. Wie is er geïnteresseerd?

----------


## yorick

Ziet er erg netjes uit!
Geloof best dat er veel uurtjes in verwerkt zitten

----------


## PeterSchut

Heren (en dames?!)

Ik ga het setje verkopen.
Het was achteraf meer mijn hobby dan die van mijn zoon. Hoewel het ontwerpen, onderzoeken en bouwen een te gek project voor ons was staat de set voornamelijk stil en is in totaal zo'n 5 keer gebruikt.

Nieuw prijs van de hele set is  6500. Alles in een koop  3500.

Speakers:

Dat is dus de set uit dit topic. 15" sub, en 10"mid met 1" titanium driver (allemaal neodium speakers van 18-sound).
Er zit ook een extra set verwisselbare stalen fronten bij met schuim laag voor als er een beschadigd. Hierdoor kun je de set nog eens maken of de subs verdubbelen met exact de zelfde look. 
(voor de kenners, de volgende units zijn gebruikt)
15NLW9500-4
10NMB420
NSD1095N
XT1086
Inclusief K+M middenpaal met lock
Nieuw 2891 nu 1500
---
2x 2RU flight case met 
EV Q1212 nieuw 829 + 89 nu 650 per stuk
---
1x 10RU flightcase (nieuw  139)
Dynacord Powermax 230 (Occ  250)
ART 231XL (nieuw 525)
Aphex 204 (occ 150)
Behringer RX1202 (nieuw 178)
Phonic power distribution + light + kabels (nieuw 90)
Samen  1332 nu  700

twee kunstof kisten met diverse speaker kabels, line kabels en mains kabels (ter waarde van 370 euro)

Eventueel ook los te koop mail me maar waarvoor je interesse hebt.
Ik heb een XLS lijstje met alle onderdelen die ik je graag toestuur.

Alles is in echt onberispelijke staat als nieuw, ik ben er heeeel zuinig op geweest.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## kvdb013

Het is inderdaad jammer als zo'n mooi setje onder het stof staat! Succes met het vinden van een koper.

----------


## PeterSchut

Nou de speakers zijn verkocht. (toch wel met pijn, want wat klinken ze lekker)

Te koop is nu nog de aansturing.
Dus als iemand interesse heeft in 2x Q1212 (eventueel in handige 2RU flightcase). Dit zijn echt super versterkers. vooral het LPN filter maakt dat het laag gewoon beter klinkt en dit filter werkt alleen als het in de eindtrap is ingebouwd. Voor midden hoog maakt de hoeveelheid power dat de versterker altijd lekker rustig blijft een aanrader.
De art 231XL is minder bekend, maar ook daar heb ik destijds een studie van gemaakt en dit ding is gewoon veel beter dan de DBX die je meestal ziet (die heeft nl een flinke eigen ruis). Ook heeft deze ART meer mogelijkheden om vervelende resonanties van een ruimte weg te halen door de mogelijkheid om 18dB te verzwakken.
In een neutrale stand heeft deze EQ geen hoorbaar effect op het geluid, en een grafische EQ werkt toch altijd wat makkelijker dan een DSP apparaat.

Groeten

----------


## vdbeke

Dat kan ik geloven, want het klinkt echt goed! Stof happen voor dergelijke set is ook not done. Nog veel succes met de verkoop.

----------


## PeterSchut

Beste forum leden,
Ik heb nu al een paar vragen over deze versterkers gehad maar zie mijn antwoorden niet in mijn outbox van dit forum.
Mocht je geen antwoord hebben gezien wellicht dat je me dan via mijn advertentie op marktplaats kunt benaderen.
of direct naar p punt schut apestaartje inter punt nl punt net

Groeten,

----------


## yorick

Geef jij ook de CNC tekening weg?

----------


## PeterSchut

> Geef jij ook de CNC tekening weg?



Nee, die zijn ook niet van mij.
De persoon die dat ingevoerd heeft kan wel een bouwpakketje leveren voor niet veel meer geld dan de kale hout prijs.

----------

